# Best Secrets in Disneyland



## *EWooWDW*

What is your absoulte BEST little secret about Disneyland?

Hey guys.  I'm going to DL soon and have never been.  I was wondering if there was anything that you would suggest that I do when I'm there.  I know about the rides and shows but I was wondering about low-key, side attractions.  For example in WDW in MGM at the Muppet 3D show you can find the key under the mat or at MK the wishing well near Cindy's Castle.  

I love finding these things at WDW but I'd like a head's up for when I go in  Feb.


----------



## flipturngirl

Well in DL there is Club 33 an exclusive club for members only that I am trying to find out how I can join Lol. This is where Walt put microphones in the tables and listen to the guest talk while eating dinner. There is a wishing well by the castle. Hidden Mickeys, um you need to look for other things too and post! I can not think of anything right now.


----------



## *EWooWDW*

flipturngirl said:
			
		

> Well in DL there is Club 33 an exclusive club for members only that I am trying to find out how I can join Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I heard about that.  It's $7,500 to join then you have to pay about $1,500 every year after that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rivergallery

Snow White's apple in Fantasyland.. look up at the window when you touch it.
Mickey climbs the matterhorn 2x.day
Sword in the stone is a great little show.
Look for the parrot at The Jungle Cruise.. might even see the snake (in the waiting lines )
I will try to think of more


----------



## jlmarr

It's no secret, but there are fifty "50" logos placed around the park, and it's kind of fun to seek them out.  The first 45 or so are fairly easy to find, but those last 4 or 5 might be a challenge.  A few hints: 

- They're always visible from walkways - you don't have to get on any ride to see them.

- Each one you see on the Main Street lampposts counts. 

- There's a map available in City Hall when you decide you're stumped.


----------



## ZeusNike

Not really a secret but easy to miss...if you are in line for Peter Pan in Fantasy Land and you look up at the big window in the castle across, the Wicked Queen peeks out of the curtains.  It happens fairly often but we were in DL 20 times or more before we noticed it!


----------



## ter-moo

Walt Disney had an apartment above the Fire Station where he'd often work/spend the night inside the park.  To this day, there's always a light left on in the window in his memory.

Another fun little spot to sit and watch people on Main St. is on a front porch on the right (if you're facing the castle) where there are rocking chairs to sit in.

Be sure to NOT MISS Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln (if the 50th anniversary tribute is gone) on Main St.  Many pass this by and it's incredible.

There's a lovely little fountain/grotto/wishing well with Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs to the right of the castle.  If you listen carefully, you'll hear her singing.

Take time to visit the Disney Gallery above Pirates of the Caribbean in New Orleans Square.  It's a lovely spot with interesting things to see, along with a restful and QUIET little courtyard to explore.

FINALLY, there's a bent pole in the queue for Indiana Jones.  It has a sign nearby warning "Do Not Touch" or "Pull" or some sort of warning.  Pull on it and you'll hear some cool sound effects.

I'm sure there are many more, but right now that's all my tired mind can come up with!


----------



## simba_one

Another one on Indy is in the projector room. The ride is situated where the old car park used to be (Eeyore section) and in the rafters is an old sign from the Eeyore section. It's high up but look hard enough and you will see it - it's blue.

There's also a hidden Mickey in that room too. It's right down the end on the far left hand side of the room on the wall. It's made up of cracks and wear on the wall.


----------



## *EWooWDW*

Thanks guys....kepp 'em comming.


----------



## adreamisawish

We met Mickey, Minnie, Aladdin, Aurora, Prince Phillip, Snow White, Goofy, Pinnochio and Alice in Wonderland all in a 30 minute time span. We stood outside of the character entrance/exit at the front of the park. If you walk through the tunnels, before Main Street, look to the right. You will see a large black and white mural made up of thousands of tiny pictures. At this gate is where you can find characters coming and going. They are happy to sign autographs and pose for a picture if you can catch them there, It was a great way for my kids to meet the characters, and they felt special, because they had not waited in a long line and the characters truly acted happy to see them.


----------



## SandraVB79

If you watch Fantasmic! from the Hungry Bear Restaurant Terrace, you get a nice "backstage" view.  (if you can see Fantasmic! only once, go for the regular view!!!!!)

The telegraph at the Frontierland station "sends" Walt's dedication speech in land line code.

There's a hidden Mickey on the golfbal Michael Eisner "swings" your way on Soarin'.

You can "steer" the Mark Twain if you ask the captain.


----------



## katiesmom2

I've been to Club 33, the exclusive club in DisneyLand. 

DH worked for an appliance/TV/audio store and received tickets through Mitsubishi. We visited Club 33 twice. My understanding is that the membership is around $10,000 per year. When you get passes to Club 33, you get free entrance into the park. The door to Club 33 is right near Blue Bayou. There is a buzzer you have to use and give your reservation name and then you are "buzzed into" the building. When you enter, there is a staircase and an elevator that takes guests to the 2nd floor. For lunch, there is a buffet with seafood, cheeses, crackers, pasta bar, salad bar, etc. Full menu for dinner. Prices are $$$, but the food is good. Wait staff is good, first time they were a little "standoffish", better the second time. Very high class place!


----------



## simba_one

SandraVB79 said:
			
		

> If you watch Fantasmic! from the Hungry Bear Restaurant Terrace, you get a nice "backstage" view.  (if you can see Fantasmic! only once, go for the regular view!!!!!)


That's an excellent one. I forgot about that. We had dinner at the Hungry Bear and sat right in the very corner (so had a great location for both looking straight ahead and to the side) and watched as the princesses got on and off of their floats (saw Aerial being lifted onto her rock, etc.) and the monkeys. And when the Mark Twain came by right at the end, the characters were still dancin and waving hysterically even though they were wayyyy past where the crowds stopped. It was Fantasmic! I mean Fantastic!!!!!! 

Deinitely do it if you can. Listening to the music and pyro the same way you do as if you are watching it from the RoA but seeing something completely different is amazing!!


----------



## Albertan mom

Apparently there is like a 7 year waiting list to get membership to Club 33 too.

I never heard about the hidden microphones before!

My kids steered the Mark Twain on our last trip--lots of fun. You even get a certificate 'signed' by Walt. 
You can also be in the front of the Monorail if you are the first one to ask.


----------



## GreenGirl8

The microphones are in the Trophy Room...usually, larger parties eat in there. I have only been able to eat in that side of the restaurant twice. 

Also, the lunch buffet has changed to make room for the bar that was installed in the hallway/buffet area. You no longer get the pasta or main courses at the buffet area. Instead, you order your main course from the waiter. I personally love this. I end up eating tons of seafood (crabs claws...mmm) and usually order a beef or fish for lunch.


----------



## kella

This is such a great board!  My son is handicapped and absolutely loves paddle wheel boats.  We live in Cincinnati and go to Tall Stacks whenever it takes place here.  When we come to DL for the first time in May 06 I am definitely going to try to get him the chance to steer the Mark Twain!!! He would be so happy!!!

Thanks for all the great info!!


----------



## *EWooWDW*

kella said:
			
		

> This is such a great board!  My son is handicapped and absolutely loves paddle wheel boats.  We live in Cincinnati and go to Tall Stacks whenever it takes place here.  When we come to DL for the first time in May 06 I am definitely going to try to get him the chance to steer the Mark Twain!!! He would be so happy!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the great info!!


Aww I'm glad that this helped you.  Thanks to everyone else that posted.  It's going to make for a great trip.  Keep posting your ideas!


----------



## GreenGirl8

Another great one I wasn't sure I wanted to even post here because it is so secret! 

You can get a GREAT spot for fantasmic showing up about 20 minutes before showtime. Head to the center of the Rivers of America and stand behind the tower that is not lifted off the ground (there are three total, you will see the ones on the left and right in the air and the center one on the ground). No one stands there because they think it will block their view. Well, about ten minutes before showtime, that tower lifts up giving you the perfect view right in the center of the river. Everyone runs to get a spot here after the tower goes up. Just be sure to get there BEFORE it rises and you will be shocked at how great the view is.


----------



## Stacerita

GreenGirl8 said:
			
		

> Another great one I wasn't sure I wanted to even post here because it is so secret!
> 
> You can get a GREAT spot for fantasmic showing up about 20 minutes before showtime. Head to the center of the Rivers of America and stand behind the tower that is not lifted off the ground (there are three total, you will see the ones on the left and right in the air and the center one on the ground). No one stands there because they think it will block their view. Well, about ten minutes before showtime, that tower lifts up giving you the perfect view right in the center of the river. Everyone runs to get a spot here after the tower goes up. Just be sure to get there BEFORE it rises and you will be shocked at how great the view is.




Great secret.  So great, I probably wouldn't have posted it myself.  But Im glad you did.  I will have to use it next time I see Fantasmic.


----------



## Canadamom

My kids loved the Junior Chefs chocolate chip cookie baking activity (kinda tucked off in a corner and unadvertised).  They got to bake cookies, got to eat 2 warm chocolate chip cookies after  , got souvenir chefs hats to wear that day and take home, and the chefs helping them were just great.  When done, right around the corner from the baking area were Mary Poppins and Bert the Chimney Sweep coloring at a table of the veranda.  My kids went over and colored and chatted with them uninterrupted for over 20 minutes.  This was at the height of tourist season!  Just keep your eyes open in the little corners.  We also discovered "Push" the talking garbage can along with Peter Pan and Wendy in a small corner just before the entrance to Tomorrowland.  Only a very small cluster of kids around and the kids were fascinated.  Also got to steer the Mark Twain boat...what a neat experience.


----------



## got2travel

GreenGirl8 said:
			
		

> Another great one I wasn't sure I wanted to even post here because it is so secret!
> 
> You can get a GREAT spot for fantasmic showing up about 20 minutes before showtime. Head to the center of the Rivers of America and stand behind the tower that is not lifted off the ground (there are three total, you will see the ones on the left and right in the air and the center one on the ground). No one stands there because they think it will block their view. Well, about ten minutes before showtime, that tower lifts up giving you the perfect view right in the center of the river. Everyone runs to get a spot here after the tower goes up. Just be sure to get there BEFORE it rises and you will be shocked at how great the view is.



Oh why did you have to go and tell everyone!!! That was one of my great secrets. If we don't do the desert buffet, this is where we watch Fantasmic from.

Similar to riding with the Captain on the Mark Twain, sometimes you can get a tender ride on the trains. There are 2 of the engines that have a little seat behind the engineers. You can ask at the Main Street station if they are giving rides that day. They won't do it if they have to refuel or re-water. If you do get a ride, you have to do a whole circle as you can only get on and off at Main Street. 

While strolling down Main Street, take a detour on one of the side alleys. Be quiet and listen. You may hear a piano lesson, a tourist waking up, or a dental appointment.


----------



## steen995

Where's the Junior Chefs chocolate chip cookie baking activity?  My kids would love this.


----------



## Canadamom

Steen995, the Junior Chefs was located at the end of Main Street in Disneyland (heading toward the hub) and around the corner to the left. We initially asked at the bakery and were directed to the location.  When we arrived they told us when they were holding the next one and we arrived 10 minutes early for it.


----------



## allison k

When you take the back walkway from Frontierland to Fantasyland, just past Big Thunder (better in DL in MHO), there is a little pond on the left where you'll see a cave with a tracks and a mine car.  Those are the remnants of an early DL Mine car ride.

When you get off Winnie the Pooh, look to the right, there's statue of a bear that's a salute to Country Bear Jamboree all by himself.  I have moments of sadness everytime I pass by him.

Hint, when going on Small World, the line on the right tends to go faster since the left one lets in the wheelchair guests.  Even when it looks longer.

I know that Star Tours is the same at WDW, but you might not know this.  When the pilot goes the wrong way and ends up in the maintenance bay, the telescope from Adventures From Inner Space is in the bay.  I'm not sure which side, because I don't have to remember anymore!

This one's dorky, but I love it anyway.  I love the bronze cast of the Abominibal Snowman's foot outside of Matterhorn.  Don't know why, but I get a kick everytime we pass by!

I second what was said above about the anniversary Disney movie.  Hosted by Steve Martin and you can see a lot of fun stuff from the past!


----------



## Spook50

Something else that's not really a secret per se, but still fun to do is go on many of the more "staple" attractions like the Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and Splash Mountain late at night, since that's when the more die hard fans usually ride. It creates a great feel of kinship (for lack of a better word) to go on a ride like HM where everyone there with you is reciting the Ghost Host's narration word for word. I know this, because I'm one of them   

Also try to find Maynard working at the Haunted Mansion and get a picture with him if you can. I tried, but missed out last time I went to DL.


----------



## Albertan mom

Spook50 said:
			
		

> Also try to find Maynard working at the Haunted Mansion and get a picture with him if you can. I tried, but missed out last time I went to DL.



According to another forum, he doesn't work there anymore.
(dont' know if that is true or not)


----------



## dopeyfanatic

Another great tip for viewing Fantasmic, see the SECOND show.  Everyone seems to watch the first show because they have an already perfect seat for the fireworks, but then they all leave, leaving front row seats for Fantasmic.  We've done it several time since the 50th started and had no problem, even in June when it was packed!


----------



## spoon full of sugar

Subscribing and dreaming of a trip to Disneyland!


----------



## Snow Brite

I have also used the tip on the light tower to watch Fantasmic. I heard this the first time from a CM. Last time I was there in May though, it was a new system and there was plenty of space to sit down that was all roped off to wait. It was fun, made friends with the people sitting on both sides of us. 

Tip for the new fireworks show viewing....also from a cast member... and posted it once after the trip in May. After the parade, go to the hub. Looking at the castle go to the center of the hub. Follow the path that goes to the left (you know how there is a cross of paths through the center of the hub?). When you get to the hub street again look down into the street. Look for little round "plugs" or holes that the rope stakes will be placed in. Then follow that path about 1/3 of the way to the other side of the hub street where the sidewalk is and the entrance to Frontierland. Stand on the hub street, just behind where those holes are. You will feel weird and silly standing in the middle of the street for no good reason, but as long as you are not blocking anyone its all good. Then when they put up the ropes, you are in a front row spot! There will be a pathway for walkers in front of you instead of more people, giving you a better view. It is also away from blocking trees and far enough away to get a clear picture. While you dont have to be there as early as you do for one of the bench seats or the people that sit on the curb, you will have a better view than any of them and more time to spend doing stuff at the park! Just make sure that when I am back in August that you make room for me too.... 

I guess by best "secret" tip is to find a cast member in the area and ask them where to stand, for any event. If they dont have any advice (but they really should, they live it every night!) then ask another one.


----------



## Laurabearz

Great tips! Love them!


----------



## Sherry E

1) I would say the best little surprises to look for, in addition to all the great things our other members have posted, are the *HIDDEN MICKEYS*.  They are all over the place, on rides, in lines, in restuarants, in the hotels, all over.  That alone can keep you busy all day long.  If you want to me adventurous and try to find the HM's on your own, it makes you feel more accomplished when you do find one, but there is also a thin, inexpensive book that will tell you where all the 'confirmed' HM's are - but there are plenty of HM"s that are to be discovered that are NOT confirmed, because they want us to have the fun of finding them.

2) Also, go to City Hall and get a free print out of a list of ALL the *pressed* *penny machines *throughout both parks and all three hotels and Downtown Disney as well.  It will tell you who is on each penny so you know if you want to bother with it or not, but it can be fun for the little ones (or big kids!) to search the entire resort tryign to find the penny machines.

3) All the Character Buffet restaurants - Goofy's, Storytellers, etc - usually will give you free buttons from that restaurant.

4) If you have a birthday in your group, get the free Birthday button at City Hall and wear it around the parks and you will get lots of greetings and also get free stuff!

5) If you eat at Rain Forest Cafe, order the non-alcoholic Rain Forest Ricky drink, which is made up of many different fruit juices and is very tasty, BUT you also get to keep the souvenir glass in which it is served!

6) The Nemo sub ride makes a reference at the very end to the old version of the Sub when the Captain says something about mermaids and a sea monster.

7) ToonTown is full of all kinds of surprises.  Step on all the manholes and open all the mailboxes.  Everything is interactive.


----------



## Sherry E

Oh, and how could I forget -

8) When you get off the of the Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters ride in Tomorrowland (which I hear is slightly better than the one in WDW), stop at the kiosks in the exit queue, find your photo that is taken of you on the ride, and email it to yourself FOR FREE.

9) Also, when you ae entering Fantasyland from the Main Street hub, and you pass under the castle, look down to find a gold stake in the ground that was driven into the ground by Walt Disney himself!


----------



## Oscar T. Grouch

very neat secrets.


----------



## Mr. Boogedy

ter-moo said:


> FINALLY, there's a bent pole in the queue for Indiana Jones.  It has a sign nearby warning "Do Not Touch" or "Pull" or some sort of warning.  Pull on it and you'll hear some cool sound effects.



Last time I was there it was gone!
But that was sometime last year, I hear the put it back though.


----------



## BecBennett

Sherry E said:


> 9) Also, when you ae entering Fantasyland from the Main Street hub, and you pass under the castle, look down to find a gold stake in the ground that was driven into the ground by Walt Disney himself!



I think that stake is supposed to be the original centre of Disneyland. 




Mr. Boogedy said:


> Last time I was there it was gone!
> But that was sometime last year, I hear the put it back though.



Can anyone confirm that this is back? They can't take this away!


----------



## DevilDuckie

allison k said:


> This one's dorky, but I love it anyway.  I love the bronze cast of the Abominibal Snowman's foot outside of Matterhorn.  Don't know why, but I get a kick everytime we pass by!




I have no idea how I managed to miss this! Now I have something to hunt for next time we go!


----------



## Jenn1116

I'm going Feb 15-19 and I am sooooooo excited.  I've only been once in the last 15 years, even though I used to go ever other year when I was a child.  Last time I went my daughter was 2 and this time she is 4 and will be able to go on the bigger rides.  I really appreciate all the tips because I never noticed a lot of this stuff.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to get my 4 yr old on Space Mountain?  I wouldn't go on til I was 8!!!


----------



## kikiq

ter-moo said:


> Take time to visit the Disney Gallery above Pirates of the Caribbean in New Orleans Square.  It's a lovely spot with interesting things to see, along with a restful and QUIET little courtyard to explore.
> 
> FINALLY, there's a bent pole in the queue for Indiana Jones.  It has a sign nearby warning "Do Not Touch" or "Pull" or some sort of warning.  Pull on it and you'll hear some cool sound effects.



The Disney Gallery is no longer there...the new Disney apartment is being build there.  The Gallery is moved to Main Street.

And unfortunately,in Indy the "cool" effects in the long hallway are not working anymore...BUT when you when you reach the "round" room before the projection room, there is a large chest with a rope.  Pull the rope...that effect worked last week when we were on Indy.  We tried  the others in the long hallway...haven't worked in awhile.

A tip if you are having pictures taken by the Photopass folks...If you want a castle picture without the crowds behind you, there should be a second photographer to the right of the castle on the side path.  We had some great anniversary pics taken there.  Look during the day, they were there yesterday at 4pm, but when we were walking through the hub at 6, there was only the photographer in front of the castle.


----------



## mott

Just subscribing...


----------



## Uuaww

I will be making my first trip to dl in 8 years in feb... need more!


----------



## DoomBugger

Sorry if I have repeated anything but here are a couple / few off the top of my head:

-Walk through the castle. Look to the right just past the shops entering Fantasyland and there is a golden spike in the ground that was supposedly nailed in by the man himself. It was the geographical center of DL and remained so until the advent of ToonTown. It is a neat tribute to the past.

-If you buy a balloon for your kid and lose it, no worries. Take the remnants to a balloon kiosk and they will replace it free for the day. Even if you find a broken balloon or the remnants of one you are encouraged to take it to a balloon kiosk and you will get a free balloon.

-The Disneyland RR steam trains need to have water re-filled in them about every three revolutions around the park.

-The deepest spot on the Rivers of America is around 10 feet at Fowler's Harbor where the Columbia docks (in front of the HH and Splash)

-If you know where to look in the skeleton room in Indiana Jones you can spot a skeleon with Mickey ears on. The embroidery even says, "Bones."

-There is atleast one real skull in Pirates. In the 60s when the ride was being built plastics were not quite there yet to recreate real human bones so they improvised and used a couple real specimins. I hear a couple have been replaced over the decades but that the one in the bed with the red cusion is still, to this day... A REAL HUMAN SKULL!

Hows that for a few, I got tons more...


----------



## brocklesnar69

DoomBugger said:


> Sorry if I have repeated anything but here are a couple / few off the top of my head:
> 
> -Walk through the castle. Look to the right just past the shops entering Fantasyland and there is a golden spike in the ground that was supposedly nailed in by the man himself. It was the geographical center of DL and remained so until the advent of ToonTown. It is a neat tribute to the past.
> 
> -If you buy a balloon for your kid and lose it, no worries. Take the remnants to a balloon kiosk and they will replace it free for the day. Even if you find a broken balloon or the remnants of one you are encouraged to take it to a balloon kiosk and you will get a free balloon.
> 
> -The Disneyland RR steam trains need to have water re-filled in them about every three revolutions around the park.
> 
> -The deepest spot on the Rivers of America is around 10 feet at Fowler's Harbor where the Columbia docks (in front of the HH and Splash)
> 
> -If you know where to look in the skeleton room in Indiana Jones you can spot a skeleon with Mickey ears on. The embroidery even says, "Bones."
> 
> -There is atleast one real skull in Pirates. In the 60s when the ride was being built plastics were not quite there yet to recreate real human bones so they improvised and used a couple real specimins. I hear a couple have been replaced over the decades but that the one in the bed with the red cusion is still, to this day... A REAL HUMAN SKULL!
> 
> Hows that for a few, I got tons more...



Please... post them!


----------



## valenrandy

DevilDuckie said:


> I have no idea how I managed to miss this! Now I have something to hunt for next time we go!



Where excactly is this at? ont the AIW side? Front entrance side?
Nemo side or where?


----------



## DoomBugger

The Main Street cars are replicas of I think a 1903 Ferguson and were built specifically for Main Street so they are like 8/10ths scale or something. They are powered by 10 HP motors and many have been in service since the 1956, a year after the park opened and are still going strong. They max out at 3 MPH.

Some LA and Orange Co. Maps and guides consider and classify DL Main Street as a real street.

Main Street uses "forced perspective" to make the buildings seem taller and larger and the entire street is a tribute to Walt's home town of Marceline, Missouri at the turn of the 20th century. Downtown Disney has a confectionery (candy chocolate shop) called "Marceline's Confectionary" as another tribute to the small Missouri town.

Main Street has a wooden indian. This is a tribute to the location of the old smoke shop that used to be one of Walt's favorites. There is another indian in Frontierland also.

The Mad Hatter shop has the Chesire Cat in the glass behind the counter. Watch for about 30 seconds and he will appear.

The Haunted House, Indiana Jones, Pirates and Splash Mountain are all actually on the OUTSIDE of the park.

I'll post up more later, I have just tons and tons, I'm just getting started.


----------



## valenrandy

ALSO!!!!

Walk up to the castle and take the small path that is just to the right and you will see alot of little statues and a waterfall as some one else here already noted. The is also a well, a WISHING well 
Drop a coin into it and be amazed!

It worked in september of last year!


----------



## King Triton

When the "It's a Small World" ride is decorated for Christmas you'll see an image of Elvis inside the big Christmas tree.  After you pass it, look back and you'll see the lifesize face of Elvis inside the tree.  I kid you not.  I saw this myself.  I'm a big Elvis fan so I loved it!!  I hope they have this every year.


----------



## fairycat

Some of these are more well known some may not

--In Winnie the Pooh look behind you in one of the rooms you will see the head of the "Mounted Animals" from the old Country Bear Jamboree 

--Many of the Animatronics you see on the paddle boat in Splash Mountain are actually recycled characters from the old "America Sing's" that was put in the old "Carosel of Progress" (now Innoventions) building in the 70's and 80's. 

--On Main Street look at the windows you will see tributes to many people who worked with Disney, at Disney and tributes to Walts Family

--Over the Fire Station next door to City Hall you will see a upstairs window, that is Walt's old in park apartment. It is still decorated as it was in his time. The light in the window is a tribute to Disney, in his day they would put a light in the window to let CM's know he was in residence. It is always lite now since he is always at the park now, they say.

--On POTC after the drops as you pass the skeletons on the beach wait till you almost hit the curve to the steering skeleton, and turn around, the rock formation that supports the standing skeleton with the seagull hat, forms the head of Goofy.


----------



## bumbershoot

DoomBugger said:


> The Mad Hatter shop has the Chesire Cat in the glass behind the counter. Watch for about 30 seconds and he will appear.
> 
> The Haunted House, Indiana Jones, Pirates and Splash Mountain are all actually on the OUTSIDE of the park.



I've read that about those rides before...

I cannot believe I haven't noticed that at the Mad Hatter shop!  Considering the amount of time I have spent in there...searching for the perfect hat, buying an UNperfect hat, looking for a hat for DS, buying a replacement hat (set of pirate ears) when his black felt pirate hat was stolen from the stroller (grr), getting an ACTUAL replacement for the pirate hat when CMs heard his story and gave him a slip of paper to get it truly replaced, losing my camera while looking at hats, realizing it and rushing back in and searching it, asking the CMs about it and being handed my camera back (said camera then got lost forever almost as soon as we got home from vacation and I uploaded the pictures...it REALLY wanted to be lost!)....with that amount of time being spent in that place you would THINK I would have noticed it!


I know no secrets that aren't already posted everywhere...wish I did.


----------



## Cannot_Wait_4Disney

*EWooWDW* said:


> What is your absoulte BEST little secret about Disneyland?
> 
> Hey guys.  I'm going to DL soon and have never been.  I was wondering if there was anything that you would suggest that I do when I'm there.  I know about the rides and shows but I was wondering about low-key, side attractions.  For example in WDW in MGM at the Muppet 3D show you can find the key under the mat or at MK the wishing well near Cindy's Castle.
> 
> I love finding these things at WDW but I'd like a head's up for when I go in  Feb.



Well I could tell you about the secret bathroom, but then the rest of those that know about it would put a bounty on me.  



> 9) Also, when you ae entering Fantasyland from the Main Street hub, and you pass under the castle, look down to find a gold stake in the ground that was driven into the ground by Walt Disney himself!



Though this is a popular notion, often peddled by cast members, sometimes in jest, It is actually a  a survey marker , and was not driven into the ground by Walt.  It's not made of gold either.   



> I think that stake is supposed to be the original centre of Disneyland.



Nope.  It is not now, nor was it ever, the center of Disneyland. The original center of Disneyland if you look at the original layout was slightly west of where the Partners statue stands today.


----------



## BecBennett

Ahh poo,   Well there goes that idea...


----------



## lvstitch

Cannot_Wait_4Disney said:


> Well I could tell you about the secret bathroom, but then the rest of those that know about it would put a bounty on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Though this is a popular notion, often peddled by cast members, sometimes in jest, It is actually a  a survey marker , and was not driven into the ground by Walt.  It's not made of gold either.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  It is not now, nor was it ever, the center of Disneyland. The original center of Disneyland if you look at the original layout was slightly west of where the Partners statue stands today.



Yes please do not give away the location of the secret bathroom.  I had to find it on my own and so should everyone else


----------



## AJA55

Sorry.....I havn't read all the posts but....here is the Disneyland list that I had put together for our trip last year provided by many, many people here on the Dis:

DINSEYLAND

People watching from the porch on Main. St.

Listening to the party lines at the Market House is a kick.

You can also snack at the tables next to it and listen in at the dentist's office.
Take time to REALLY look at all the windows and LISTEN closely as you go down Main St. If the rocking chairs on the front porch of the house halfway down on the right side (as you go toward the castle) are vacant, go sit for a while and watch people.
---------------

Co-pilot the Mark Twain. Walking the decks of the Mark Twain at night. ( non-fantasmic nights)

Actually seeing all the stuff below decks on the Columbia.
---------------
Pirates @ Tom S Island

There is a music show and pirate stunt show that lasts roughly 35 minutes altogether and begins at the top of every hour starting with the first show at 10AM. This is not listed in the Times Guide and I found this out by asking the PLATSI CMs.

If you want a shaded spot like we did and most other people do during mid-day, then if possible grab a spot in front (i.e., right at the netting) of the elevated viewing area.
---------------
Also look for the Wicked Queen in the window above Snow White's Adventure ride. Also, I thought I read that there's also an apple on a pedestal near there that if you touch it, you can hear the Queen's evil laugh.

Just as you enter the line to Snow White there is a brass apple, try to pick it up.
---------------
Watching the Cheshire Cat appear and disappear in the mirror of THE MAD HATTER hat shop (next to tea cups, in Fantasyland).
---------------
The Villains Lair meet & greet area at Disneyland, right inside the Castle to the right, is consistently one of the funniest & funniest spots in the whole park during the daylight hours. Viva la Villains!
In Fantasyland - go into the Villain shop and turn the key of the cage that holds the witch.
---------------
Small World: Over in Disneyland's ride, on the Eiffel Tower, you'll see a doll which is a tribute to the original World's Fair attraction's doll designer, Imagineer Mary Blair. Cool, huh? 
---------------
Stand by the wishing well on the side of the castle and listening to Snow White sing, and her echo in the well.
----------------
Go to the Disney Gallery up above Pirates of the Caribbean.  Make sure you go out on the back patio, too.

The gallery is just that, an art gallery. It has tons of memorabilia and historical Disneyland pieces. One of the coolest things in there right now is the bone throne from Pirates 2. The gallery has limited hours and is only open Fri-Sun and opens at noon and closes 1 hour prior to park closing. I hear they are revamping some of the exhibits right now as well.
---------------
Free map of Jungle Cruise if you ask Skipper at end of ride
---------------

On the exit ramp from Indiana Jones, once you're outside, there is a place where the shrubbery parts and you can see (and be seen by) the jungle cruise boats.
---------------
You can ask for a "Marabic Translation Card" for Indy...
I do not know if they always have them, but I have read that you can ask a CM at the shop in the area that is themed for the ride...
---------------
In the queuing line for Indiana Jones, deep inside, in the middle of all of the bamboo poles, there is one that looks a little crooked. Pull on it hard

In line at the well pull the rope that says not to.
---------------
On the Winnie the Pooh ride at Disneyland, if you turn around after you pass the scene where Pooh is pigging out on honey, you can see 3 animals that were from the Country Bear Jamboree (a tribute).
---------------
The popcorn machines. There are popcorn machines all over the place. Look at the little guy that is turning the wheel for the popcorn, he is different in every land!
---------------
New Orleans Square - at different times during the day they throw mardi gras beads to the guests - sometimes from the balcony, and sometimes the band members do it.
Wander around New Orleans Square, or sit on a bench there and watch people.
At NOS and listening to the nightclub sound loop.
---------------
Go to see Billy Hill and the Hillbillies at the Golden Horseshoe Saloon.
---------------
Innoventions - You may recognize the voice of Tom Morrow. It is the actor Nathan Lane, who did the voice for Timon in The Lion King. Also, if you can't read the note in his pocket, it says "Buy 10 W 30". If you have the time, watch the robot after he gives his spiel and the other guests have moved on. He will move and act like a person who is bored and waiting for his next group of guests!
---------------
Astro Orbiter - When you look at the tail fins of the 12 rockets, notice that each has a different sign of the zodiac.
---------------
That "Talk to Stitch" exhibit sounds cool! Tell me more!
It's similar to the Turtle Talk with Crush over at DCA but more of a one on one experience. You start by signing up on a waiting list if you are interested in talking to Stitch. The wait will vary depending on how crowded it is but each 'visit' runs about 5 minutes each. When it is your turn, you are led to the area that is set up with a large 'video phone' system that allows you to talk to Stitch directly. Stitch is shown on the vid-screen while conversing with your party and it is completely different each time you do it. Stitch's conversations are completely improvised (by whoever is operating him) and directly dependent by what you ask, say, are wearing, etc. It's very entertaining. 

At the end of your visit, Stitch asks to take your picture and you get a souvenir card with a website/password to retrieve your pictures later (Stitch keeps a copy for himself).

---------------
If you go to the VMK area in Tomorrow land, they will give you "quests" where you have to answer questions about DL. If you do not know the answer, you have to go look. By way of example was what the license plate number was on the vehicle sitting in front of the Indy ride. It is kind of like Trivial Pursuit for DL.
---------------
When in Toontown, try to open the door by the Electric company and see what happens. 
---------------
Mickey's House- When you enter Mickey's house, the first room contains a passport with stamps from everywhere a Disneyland is located.


----------



## lilallybean

Not sure how I missed this thread before, but I am thrilled to have been directed here! This is exactly the lil tid bits that I love! Thanks all and keep them coming! Only 4 months until my trip!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

This has to be my favorite thread ever. Keep em coming!


----------



## Yakety76

I am adding all kinds of tips for my family's trip in one month.  Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## bumbershoot

> That "Talk to Stitch" exhibit sounds cool! Tell me more!
> It's similar to the Turtle Talk with Crush over at DCA but more of a one on one experience. You start by signing up on a waiting list if you are interested in talking to Stitch. The wait will vary depending on how crowded it is but each 'visit' runs about 5 minutes each. When it is your turn, you are led to the area that is set up with a large 'video phone' system that allows you to talk to Stitch directly. Stitch is shown on the vid-screen while conversing with your party and it is completely different each time you do it. Stitch's conversations are completely improvised (by whoever is operating him) and directly dependent by what you ask, say, are wearing, etc. It's very entertaining.
> 
> At the end of your visit, Stitch asks to take your picture and you get a souvenir card with a website/password to retrieve your pictures later (Stitch keeps a copy for himself).




Where is that?


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

What is up with the secreat bathroom???  Any hints on how or where to find it?


----------



## remain seated please

Walt's Apartment on Main Street features a living room area, a bathroom with shower, and a hot plate.  There's no kitchen in there.  There is also a small set of stairs that leads to a terrace that is above the public restrooms between the Fire Station and City Hall.  Lillian Disney used to serve tea to guests on that terrace.  

While waiting for the train to arrive at the Frontierland train station you can hear a teletype.  The message that is being sent is Walt Disney's dedication speech from opening day.

There is a plaque located on the ground in front of Sleeping Beauty Castle.  Buried beneath the plaque is the Disneyland 40th Anniversary "Time Castle" which was placed in the ground on July 17, 1995.  

The wishing well to the right of S.B. Castle that has been often referred to on this thread is known as Snow White's Grotto.  An Italian artist created statues of the 7 dwarfs and gave them to Walt Disney as a gift.  They are on display in that area.

Every 15 minutes the clock tower on It's A Small World opens up and a parade of dolls marches out of the facade with music from the ride.  At the end of the parade, the tower displays the current time.

The draw bridge to Sleeping Beauty Castle has only been raised and lowered once since opening day.  That was when the castle was closed for a complete remodel of Fantasyland in 1982/83.  During that remodel, King Arthur's Carousel, Dumbo, The Flying Elephant and the Mad Tea Party were all relocated within Fantasyland to where they all stand today.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

In the queue line for Star Tours, there is a robot with robotic duck feet.  These feet were once used for the ducks in "America Sings".


----------



## fairycat

AJA55 sadly some of the info. you offered is no lonegr valid

First the Gallery is no more, it was supposed to be a VIP apartment for Disney and friends but on his death was not used, after many years of office space and more it became the Gallery, at the end of 2007 it closed to the public. It will now be offered as a prize in the Million Dreams campaign, starting soon.

As of my last trips (about one week ago) the Snow White apple no longer appears in its original spot, the Evil Queen still peeks out the window though, but now on a loop . 

Villian's Liar has not been there for a number of years, it was a great idea and I so wish they would bring it back but the shop is now dedicated to Family Crests and the like. You won't find the villians there any more.

I miss it terribly. That shop also used to be home to the scarest and my favorite nightmare inducing thing at DL. The wicked witch "box" it was a small animatronic wicked witch in a glass box, that looked like a cage, she was chained and would beg you to let her out. She stayed in that shop for years and later moved to the new La Bat en Rouge, until she was put away when La Bat became the Pirate shop. I hope she will come back.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

fairycat said:


> AJA55 sadly some of the info. you offered is no lonegr valid
> 
> 
> 
> I miss it terribly. That shop also used to be home to the scarest and my favorite nightmare inducing thing at DL. The wicked witch "box" it was a small animatronic wicked witch in a glass box, that looked like a cage, she was chained and would beg you to let her out. She stayed in that shop for years and later moved to the new La Bat en Rouge, until she was put away when La Bat became the Pirate shop. I hope she will come back.



Oh YES!! I remember that well! I loved her too. I didn't know she was at La Bat... btw I miss that too.


----------



## AJA55

Thanks Pixie Ill delete them off my list.  Knew about the Gallery being gone but forgot to take it off.  I hadnt checked out the villain thingy and the apple was there when we last visited.  Maybe itll be like the umbrella at WDW and come back. and go way.and come back.and go way..LOL


----------



## OurMsBrooks

Loving these tips!  Keep them coming, please!


----------



## Sally_fan

*fairyca*t~has La Bat en Rouge changed over to the Pirate shop? We were there this past May & I loved La Bat en Rouge. I was hoping to shop there again when we go in October.

What an awesome thread! Thanks to everyone offering their tips!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sally_fan said:


> *fairyca*t~has La Bat en Rouge changed over to the Pirate shop? We were there this past May & I loved La Bat en Rouge. I was hoping to shop there again when we go in October.
> 
> What an awesome thread! Thanks to everyone offering their tips!



Yeah, it's now called Pieces of Eight and they sell a bunch of PoTC stuff.. No more La Bat en Rouge..


----------



## DoomBugger

On POC look for one of the people on the ride who's face mold was made from Walt himself! If you look at all the faces in the ride you will see which one is Walt. No hints, it's more fun to find him yourself! POC is very special because it is the last ride Walt directly was involved in before he passed away.

In the Indiana Jones line where you walk past the projection room and by that small office cubicle... On the desk is a crystal cup that was put there to  pay tribute to some woman who has apparently ridden the ride over 5,000 times, more than anyone else.

I'm sure everyone knows this but the Matterhorn used to have a basketball half-court in the summit for the climbers while they were waiting to do their show but I have heard it was removed. I used to have picture of former Laker-NBA player Vlade Divac shooting a free-throw from up there.

One of the DLRR trains (Fred Gurley) is the oldest piece of working machinery in any of the parks as it dates back to the 1890s and has been runing at DL since 1958.

The trains make about 13,000 loops annually.

Walt's favorite train, the "E.P. Ripley" runs on bio-diesel since January 17th, 2007. Serious, today is the first day anniversary of the firebox being converted to burn the bio-diesel as it first ran one year ago today with the new capability.

Tons more stuff... I'll be back with more.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

"The rains make about 13,000 loops annually."


What does this mean?


----------



## DoomBugger

trains. trains...


----------



## Lynzer Torte

DoomBugger said:


> trains. trains...


Ahh...gotcha!  I don't know why I couldn't figure that one out myself!


----------



## DoomBugger

Lynzer Torte said:


> Ahh...gotcha!  I don't know why I couldn't figure that one out myself!



I thought you were just messing with me but if so I did invite it with the typo!

The more you learn about the history, meaning and uniqueness of each DLRR train the more you will love and apppreciate the RR, no matter how jaded you are about it!


----------



## Sally_fan

Awww....I'm really dissapointed that La Bat en Rouge is gone but my son will surely love Pieces of Eight!    Looking forward to checking that out with him! Thanks for the info!


----------



## fairycat

Sally_fan said:


> *fairyca*t~has La Bat en Rouge changed over to the Pirate shop? We were there this past May & I loved La Bat en Rouge. I was hoping to shop there again when we go in October.
> 
> What an awesome thread! Thanks to everyone offering their tips!



It is gone, but not completely. Le Bat en Rouge is now Pieces of Eight as stated, but there is still a Nightmare b4 Xmas/haunted manison shop. Just past Blue Bayou and Club 33 is a new much smaller, shop with no name (last I checked). So you can still get all your lovely goodies!!

That reminds me of another secret shopping treasure, "The Jewel of Orleans". In what used to be the perfume shop in New Orleans square is a high end Jewelry store that specialises in antique jewelry. This shop is the only independently owned shop in the Disney Parks. 

It was found when one of the Disney CEO's was taken to a Jewelry Store in San Francisco by his wife. He decided that a jewelry store would be a perfect fit for the location and theme. They have been there over 10 years. They have dangerously beautiful things!! Don't tell your SO I told you about this place jewelry lovers!


----------



## actionvaughn

fairycat said:


> It is gone, but not completely. Le Bat en Rouge is now Pieces of Eight as stated, but there is still a Nightmare b4 Xmas/haunted manison shop. Just past Blue Bayou and Club 33 is a new much smaller, shop with no name (last I checked). So you can still get all your lovely goodies!!



I was almost sure the shop you're talking about is and is still Le Bat en Rouge... 

EDIT: Yup, Le Bat en Rouge. I knew I wasn't crazy..


----------



## MunkyMe13

In The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh ( I forget where) There moose heads on the upper wall if you look behind you. They are from the Country Bears show.


----------



## getnthinr

Taking my girls for their 16th birthday for the first (and probably only) time -- as we are East Coasters.

Love all this advice from the experts!


----------



## Sally_fan

Thanks Fairycat & actionvaughn for the info! You both just made me a very happy girl!  ALL this info is wonderful! I have a huge list of things to look out for & new places to shop!


----------



## nthooze

This is a secret that has been dismantled but not that many years ago, there was a plain looking door on the castle wall near the oft mentioned wishing well that would lead you into the castle for a tour of displays all set to eerie lighting similar to the affect in the sleeping beauty film.  My wife has told me about her discovering this as a child and how disappointed she was to find it had be torn out to make room for fire works storage.

Walt would not be happy.

She also told me the story of there being 99 'secrets' placed around the park, Walt wanted there to be new things to discover with every visit.


----------



## mommyof2boys1girl

Bump!


----------



## pxlbarrel

Spook50 said:


> Something else that's not really a secret per se, but still fun to do is go on many of the more "staple" attractions like the Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and Splash Mountain late at night, since that's when the more die hard fans usually ride. It creates a great feel of kinship (for lack of a better word) to go on a ride like HM where everyone there with you is reciting the Ghost Host's narration word for word. I know this, because I'm one of them
> QUOTE]
> 
> Y'know...I actually find this annoying.  I'm a diehard HM fan but I go there to hear the classic voice doing the classic spiel.  It's like going to a movie and having the people next to you recite all the lines. Darn annoying.  And if I was going on HM for the first time, this would drive me bonkers because for the most part, you can't understand what the crowd is shouting.  And yes, this DID happen to me once at DL.  I hated it.


----------



## Albort

I know a way to get a free annual pass that never gets blocked out.  You get 20% on everything except ODV.

hahaha, its a very cool secret...


----------



## grumpymakesmehappy

Thanks for all the great secrets. We will be making our first trip to DL in May.  We've been to WDW many many times but never DL.  We're so excited.  I can't wait to look for all these secrets.


----------



## Macy Bear

We are going this thursday so we are cramming in a lot of Disney info right now and this is great! Thanks!!


----------



## Rena75

This isn't really a secret but I thought it was really sweet.

Walt used to say that he always wished he was a few inches taller.  After he passed away and the statue of him with Mickey was made (that now stands in the hub), they made the statue a few inches taller than Walt really was to honor him and make his wish come true.

When I heard that, it made me go "AAAHHHHH"


----------



## Macy Bear

Rena75 said:


> This isn't really a secret but I thought it was really sweet.
> 
> Walt used to say that he always wished he was a few inches taller.  After he passed away and the statue of him with Mickey was made (that now stands in the hub), they made the statue a few inches taller than Walt really was to honor him and make his wish come true.
> 
> When I heard that, it made me go "AAAHHHHH"



Aww!!  That is awesome.


----------



## nunzia

I don't think I saw this but apologize if I missed it. Although there are alot of names in the windows in Main Street (and a very good out of print about them,by Van Arsdale France,((if I spelled that right)) the man who started the Disney University), Walt's  name is not there. It is, however, on a window in Toon Town. Walt is the only human allowed residence in ToonTown. So go find Walt's window in Toontown.


----------



## Mrs. Bee

pxlbarrel said:


> Spook50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else that's not really a secret per se, but still fun to do is go on many of the more "staple" attractions like the Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and Splash Mountain late at night, since that's when the more die hard fans usually ride. It creates a great feel of kinship (for lack of a better word) to go on a ride like HM where everyone there with you is reciting the Ghost Host's narration word for word. I know this, because I'm one of them
> QUOTE]
> 
> Y'know...I actually find this annoying.  I'm a diehard HM fan but I go there to hear the classic voice doing the classic spiel.  It's like going to a movie and having the people next to you recite all the lines. Darn annoying.  And if I was going on HM for the first time, this would drive me bonkers because for the most part, you can't understand what the crowd is shouting.  And yes, this DID happen to me once at DL.  I hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Highly annoying.  One great thing about our WDW trip last month was the lack of locals ruining all the rides...haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Albort said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a way to get a free annual pass that never gets blocked out.  You get 20% on everything except ODV.
> 
> hahaha, its a very cool secret...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is it called....being a disneyland employee?
Click to expand...


----------



## audrabolster

Spook50 said:


> Something else that's not really a secret per se, but still fun to do is go on many of the more "staple" attractions like the Haunted Mansion, Pirates, and Splash Mountain late at night, since that's when the more die hard fans usually ride. It creates a great feel of kinship (for lack of a better word) to go on a ride like HM where everyone there with you is reciting the Ghost Host's narration word for word. I know this, because I'm one of them
> 
> Also try to find Maynard working at the Haunted Mansion and get a picture with him if you can. I tried, but missed out last time I went to DL.



I personally get really bummed out when people do this on the ride.


----------



## hrhlaurie

I like to re-visit the hidden mickeys and disney secrets website before each visit to Disneyland just to refresh my memory of the hidden mickeys I want to look for.

One of our favorite things is to look for natural mickeys like the ones formed by the cactus at the exit of BTMR.  We nearly always see a hidden mickey in there made of cactus.

One of the best tips I ever got was last year when several from this site joined together to pay very little to get all of our park pictures on one cd.  I really appreciate the person who organized this for June 2007 visitors because it allowed us to access those photos and customize them when I probably wouldn't have afforded that other wise.  We love our pics and scrapping them with the captions made it really special.


----------



## MunkyMe13

Look for the crow in the Haunted Mansion. Originally he was going to be the host but it didn't work out so they used the ghost host idea. He is still in the ride tho.


----------



## got2travel

valenrandy said:


> Where excactly is this at? ont the AIW side? Front entrance side?
> Nemo side or where?


 
In the rocks/landscape area across from the front entrance. 





fairycat said:


> As of my last trips (about one week ago) the Snow White apple no longer appears in its original spot, the Evil Queen still peeks out the window though, but now on a loop .


 

The Queen has always been on a loop. However, the apple triggered her cackle, which is still there. The apple itself is gone, but if you pass your hand over the storybook, you will hear it. At least it was still there in Nov. 



In addition to Michael Eisner being the one who hits the golf ball at you. That ball has a hidden Mickey on it. Look fast or you'll miss it. 

On Star Tours, at the very end when you are about to crash into the maintenance area, the man on the phone who ducks is George Lucas, creator of the Star Wars movies. 

I've been blasted before for posting the location of the secret bathroom. If anyone really needs to know, just PM me.


_Edited: Keep reading in the thread as the bathroom is discussed. If you still can't figure it out, then PM me and I'll explain more. _


----------



## Mrs. Bee

got2travel said:


> In the rocks/landscape area across from the front entrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen has always been on a loop. However, the apple triggered her cackle, which is still there. The apple itself is gone, but if you pass your hand over the storybook, you will hear it. At least it was still there in Nov.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to Michael Eisner being the one who hits the golf ball at you. That ball has a hidden Mickey on it. Look fast or you'll miss it.
> 
> On Star Tours, at the very end when you are about to crash into the maintenance area, the man on the phone who ducks is George Lucas, creator of the Star Wars movies.
> 
> I've been blasted before for posting the location of the secret bathroom. If anyone really needs to know, just PM me.




Actually, I don't believe that's George Lucas.  All of the people in the Star Tours video are people that helped make the ride.

And as I mentioned in the PM...the secret bathroom is not really secret.  I'm pretty sure it's on the Disneyland maps.


----------



## Albort

Mrs. Bee said:


> Is it called....being a disneyland employee?



hahah, darn, i guess it isnt a secret then...


----------



## Mrs. Bee

If the "secret" bathroom you all keep mentioning is the one someone told me in a PM...it's no secret.  I've been there a million times.  And it's on the map.

http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/images/resortmaps/DL_DL.gif

Not only is it not a secret...but it's usually fairly crowded.  And there aren't very many stalls.  It's also one of the dirtier bathrooms in the park.


----------



## grumpymakesmehappy

Mrs. Bee said:


> If the "secret" bathroom ou call keep mentioning is the one someone told me in a PM...it's no secret.  I've been there a million times.  And it's on the map.
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/images/resortmaps/DL_DL.gif
> 
> Not only is it not a secret...but it's usually fairly crowded.  And there aren't very many stalls.  It's also one of the dirtier bathrooms in the park.


Wow!  There goes the fun in that secret.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

grumpymakesmehappy said:


> Wow!  There goes the fun in that secret.




The link didn't work.  Where is the bathroom?


----------



## Mrs. Bee

sorry, i just don't understand how a bathrooom that is on the disney map is considered a fun secret.

it's on main street about halfway down.  personally, i think the bathroom way off to the edge of the park near autopia is more "secret" than that one.


----------



## Mrs. Bee




----------



## jemilah

wow I expected so much more ..........guess I will go look at it next trip now that is not so secret.
My favorite bathroom is the one near where I am when I have to go!


----------



## Quest4fun

There is only one bathroom that could be considered "secret" and it's not the one on Mainstreet. There is a bathroom in Aladdin's Oasis that is for the most part reserved for Storytime guests but you can easily go in for a showing, do your business, and leave before they're done. The downside is that you cannot enter until they permit guests to enter the attraction.

Here are some things that are actually closer to secrets since they're hard to find and not on any of the maps.

1. Indiana Jones - There is of course the Eyore parking lot sign up on the scaffolding in the projector room. There is also a skeleton wearing mouse ears near the beginning of the ride though you need to look to the left and back to see him since you go by him pretty quick. There is also a very well hidden skeleton in the queue area. It's near the drinking fountain idol. After you pass it look through the crack in the wall to the left and you'll see a skeleton behind a jug. Not really a "secret" but I just found him recently and was pretty excited.

2. Disney cats and other wild animals - I'm sure most people have seen the cats roaming around the park. They're usually over by the hungry bear restaurant since there are a lot of mice over there to hunt. Not the most "Disney" thing in the world but still interesting. There is also a large opossum that lives in the bushes behind the swing dancing stage. The best way to spot the chubby guy is to wait on the bench until just before the fireworks start. He scampers across the path to a "safer" area.

3. Old Swing Dancing Couple - Again, not really a secret. There is an elderly couple who wear matching outfits and can be seen during the warm summer months dancing the night away. They have their own dance which I only assume is to protect their plastic hips though the lady moves hers with quite a bit of grace. I don't know their names but they're usually the highlight of a summer trip to the park. I hope they're still alive.

4. Maynard - Like Albort but way more entertaining. He's less frequent in the park but you can still spot him here and there. He's at his best on the Haunted Mansion but he's always "on" no matter where you spot him.

That's about it for my favorite park "secrets" though there are many. AP holders have pretty much uncovered everything which makes it hard to find anything new or fascinating. For the first or second timer though, there is a lot to see. Look around corners whenever possible. You'll be surprised at what you find.


----------



## DevilDuckie

nthooze said:


> This is a secret that has been dismantled but not that many years ago, there was a plain looking door on the castle wall near the oft mentioned wishing well that would lead you into the castle for a tour of displays all set to eerie lighting similar to the affect in the sleeping beauty film.  My wife has told me about her discovering this as a child and how disappointed she was to find it had be torn out to make room for fire works storage.
> 
> .




This wasn't a secret, it was an attraction- one of my favorites. The good news is that one of the dioramas has a new home in a shop window on Main Street.


----------



## DevilDuckie

jemilah said:


> wow I expected so much more ..........guess I will go look at it next trip now that is not so secret.
> My favorite bathroom is the one near where I am when I have to go!




When DS was 5 ours was the Pinnochio bathroom because it was the only one without automatic flushers... which he was afraid of!


----------



## got2travel

Mrs. Bee said:


> If the "secret" bathroom you all keep mentioning is the one someone told me in a PM...it's no secret. I've been there a million times. And it's on the map.
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/images/resortmaps/DL_DL.gif
> 
> Not only is it not a secret...but it's usually fairly crowded. And there aren't very many stalls. It's also one of the dirtier bathrooms in the park.


 

There is a regular bathroom in that area, but the one I'm talking about is not in that hallway. It's nearby, but completely separate and doesn't have stalls. Just one big room with a kids and adult toilet.


----------



## Quest4fun

The family bathrooms are a newer concept at Disneyland. These are still public restrooms that are not "protected" by anybody for the purpose of maintaining their anonymity. Ask a cast member for the nearest family pooper or baby changing station and I assure you they will direct you to this one. 

The Carnation Plaza Garden family bathroom is very easy to find and is frequently used by the dancin' fools who don't want to go to the stinky bathroom by Rancho del Rocalo. Here's a photo of the door to help anybody that doesn't know where it's at. It's almost always empty and quite clean. Beware of weekend crowds though because there are usually a two or three families waiting to use the "secret" bathroom.

http://travel.webshots.com/photo/2975775690032942782iikRwM

Frankly, I always thought Disneyland's best kept secret was the Disney Vacation Club.


----------



## Mrs. Bee

DevilDuckie said:


> When DS was 5 ours was the Pinnochio bathroom because it was the only one without automatic flushers... which he was afraid of!



Haha...I think most of the ones at DL are automatic now but I can't really recall.  Maybe the ones on mainstreet near the carnation cafe or whatever it's call.  Not for sure though.


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Quest4fun said:


> The family bathrooms are a newer concept at Disneyland. These are still public restrooms that are not "protected" by anybody for the purpose of maintaining their anonymity. Ask a cast member for the nearest family pooper and I assure you they will direct you to this one.



At WDW there was a family restroom right next to most of the regular restrooms.  Disneyland needs to get with the times...haha.


----------



## Mrs. Bee

I thought you guys were talking about the one on main street.  If you had said FAMILY bathroom I may have understood which one you meant.  Again, I'm not sure why any bathroom in the park is really a "secret."  I've seen families coming out of this one before.  I just misread the original PM that I received.  My bad...haha.


For the people that want to see it...haha....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drOziCNR5vU


----------



## got2travel

True, it's a very public restroom and cast members will gladly tell you where it is. Which is why I don't mind sharing. But for years it's been known as the 'secret' restroom and I've been blasted here and on other boards for so called spilling the beans. 


Ok, back to other secrets.


In the queue for Indiana Jones, there are signs warning of bats. If you look in the black lit holes in the caves you'll see the bats hanging there. 

While in the queue for Star Tours, you'll hear a voice paging "Mr. Egroeg Sacul, Mr. Egroeg Sacul." which is George Lucas spelled backwards.


----------



## got2travel

Just thought of another one since I'm planning my birthday trip. 

I'm sure we all know about the birthday buttons you can get at City Hall. Be sure to visit the tortilla factory for a free package of tortillas. Everyone gets 1 tortilla when visiting but if you have a birthday button you'll get a dozen. YUMMY


----------



## Quest4fun

got2travel said:


> True, it's a very public restroom and cast members will gladly tell you where it is. Which is why I don't mind sharing. But for years it's been known as the 'secret' restroom and I've been blasted here and on other boards for so called spilling the beans.
> 
> 
> Ok, back to other secrets.
> 
> 
> In the queue for Indiana Jones, there are signs warning of bats. If you look in the black lit holes in the caves you'll see the bats hanging there.
> 
> While in the queue for Star Tours, you'll hear a voice paging "Mr. Egroeg Sacul, Mr. Egroeg Sacul." which is George Lucas spelled backwards.



People are very posessive of Disneyland and hate it when everybody knows about things they think they have exclusive rights to. Pay no attention to them.

Star Tours also pages Tom Morrow which references Mission to Mars I think. They also reference a license plate numbered THX 1138 which is Lucas' first feature film. The droid repair room is my favorite.

The two droids that talk to the guests were once geese in America Sings. They're what was underneath the feathers. One even sings "I've Been Workin' On the Same Droid" which is a parody of the railroad version of the song they sung as geese. Look at the baskets overhead in this area and see if you can spot the Ewok doll.


----------



## tkitty

Thanks for all the great "secrets". I think I'll be looking for some of these on our next trip. Wish I could add a few, but you've all mentioned any that I can think of. I'll keep my eyes peeled for more!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Mrs. Bee said:


> I thought you guys were talking about the one on main street.  If you had said FAMILY bathroom I may have understood which one you meant.  Again, I'm not sure why any bathroom in the park is really a "secret."  I've seen families coming out of this one before.  I just misread the original PM that I received.  My bad...haha.
> 
> 
> For the people that want to see it...haha....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drOziCNR5vU



Too funny that someone not only got video of it but also posted it on youtube!


----------



## lilallybean

Quest4fun said:


> People are very posessive of Disneyland and hate it when everybody knows about things they think they have exclusive rights to. Pay no attention to them.



I have noticed the exact same thing! I can NOT  believe that there are folks getting their feathers ruffled about others telling the 'secrets' on a thread that is just about that! Come on folks, SHARE the magic! There are several of the 'secret bathroom' videos on you tube. 
We are just over 90 days from our first trip to DL and I can't wait! My daughter is asking if there is a Peter Pan/Tinkerbell storeat DL. Anybody here able to answer that for me?


----------



## Macy Bear

got2travel said:


> Just thought of another one since I'm planning my birthday trip.
> 
> I'm sure we all know about the birthday buttons you can get at City Hall. Be sure to visit the tortilla factory for a free package of tortillas. Everyone gets 1 tortilla when visiting but if you have a birthday button you'll get a dozen. YUMMY



Awesome! I'll do that tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## hrhlaurie

I don't remember a specific Peter Pan store but you can find Tinkerbell costumes and other items in the Princess shop in Fantasyland.

We'll be there on the 23rd  so I'll see where you can find the most Peter Pan.  I usually hit all of the shops during my visit!


----------



## Quest4fun

lilallybean said:


> I have noticed the exact same thing! I can NOT  believe that there are folks getting their feathers ruffled about others telling the 'secrets' on a thread that is just about that! Come on folks, SHARE the magic! There are several of the 'secret bathroom' videos on you tube.
> We are just over 90 days from our first trip to DL and I can't wait! My daughter is asking if there is a Peter Pan/Tinkerbell storeat DL. Anybody here able to answer that for me?



I don't think there is a store dedicated to items for them but you can certainly find costumes at the Princess store next to Pinnochio's Daring Journey. The same costumes can also be found at the Emporium on Main Street and World Of Disney and Downtown Disney.


----------



## lilallybean

Thanks folks! She willbe very happy to get a Tink costume from DL! 

She was also really wanting to see if she would have a chance to wake Tink up in DL like she had in WDW. 
She will be happy enough with the costume.


----------



## got2travel

Nope, no waking Tink at DL. She will get to see Tink in the parade though. And if she's got on a Tink costume I'm sure she'll get extra attention.


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

Rivergallery said:


> Mickey climbs the matterhorn 2x.day





DoomBugger said:


> I'm sure everyone knows this but the Matterhorn used to have a basketball half-court in the summit for the climbers while they were waiting to do their show but I have heard it was removed.



Can someone tell me more about what sort of show used to happen at the Matterhorn.  Did Mickey really climb the mountain?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Yep.  Mickey, Minnie, and I think Goofy were all part of a little show on the Matterhorn.  I never really watched it so I don't know what the storyline was but Mickey was in sort of like, rock climbing gear, I believe.  Not sure if they still do the show or not.


----------



## DoomBugger

Just2DisneyKids said:


> Can someone tell me more about what sort of show used to happen at the Matterhorn.  Did Mickey really climb the mountain?
> 
> Thanks



I would post a pic of the BB court at the top of Matterhorn but I don't know how to post pics in threads. I'll try and figure it out.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Quest4fun said:


> 1. Indiana Jones - There is of course the Eyore parking lot sign up on the scaffolding in the projector room. There is also a skeleton wearing mouse ears near the beginning of the ride though you need to look to the left and back to see him since you go by him pretty quick.



I just found the skeleton with the ears!!!!!!!!! I have been looking for him for 2 years- but didn't know where in that room to look, and it goes by so fast. It was my birthday Monday so I was thrilled that I found him on my day.  I was shouting immediately, "I found him! I finally found him!" DD knew what I was talking about, but I'm not sure the other passengers didn't think I was insane...


----------



## quiltymom

Here is another shot of Mickey's Matterhorn climb.  It's amazing, but my kids told me that watching this was one of their most favorite things that DL trip!






I do remember the mountain climbers from years ago who were decked out in lederhosen.  I believe that someone posted a photo of that on the Disneyland Photo of the Day thread a while back.


----------



## got2travel

Silly Little Pixie said:


> I just found the skeleton with the ears!!!!!!!!! I have been looking for him for 2 years- but didn't know where in that room to look, and it goes by so fast. It was my birthday Monday so I was thrilled that I found him on my day.  I was shouting immediately, "I found him! I finally found him!" DD knew what I was talking about, but I'm not sure the other passengers didn't think I was insane...


 

Congratulations. Took us a while too. But now you'll find yourself always looking at him.


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

Thanks for the pictures of Mickey on the Mountain.  They're great, I had no idea!  We were east coast - WDW people but now we are four hours from Disneyland and are enjoying discovering 2 new Disney Parks.  These secrets are perfect, keep them coming!


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Basketball court in the Matterhorn


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

quiltymom said:


> Here is another shot of Mickey's Matterhorn climb.  It's amazing, but my kids told me that watching this was one of their most favorite things that DL trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember the mountain climbers from years ago who were decked out in lederhosen.  I believe that someone posted a photo of that on the Disneyland Photo of the Day thread a while back.



Yeah! And they have the music and Mickey's voice piped over the speakers.. Very cool!!!


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Mrs. Bee said:


> Basketball court in the Matterhorn




_Very_ cool and _very_ 70's! Groovy!


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Lynzer Torte said:


> _Very_ cool and _very_ 70's! Groovy!



haha...yeah.  i have no idea how old that photo is but it makes me laugh.  the only other photo i have of the basketball court is too inappropriate to post here.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Mrs. Bee said:


> haha...yeah.  i have no idea how old that photo is but it makes me laugh.  the only other photo i have of the basketball court is too inappropriate to post here.



What?!  How can anything at DL be inappropriate?!  

Just _how_ inappropirate are we talking here?  Really offensive or obscene?


----------



## Quest4fun

Lynzer Torte said:


> What?!  How can anything at DL be inappropriate?!
> 
> Just _how_ inappropirate are we talking here?  Really offensive or obscene?



Let's just say some people are mis-using their costumes up in the basketball court area post climbing.


----------



## Lynzer Torte

Quest4fun said:


> Let's just say some people are mis-using their costumes up in the basketball court area post climbing.



Can someone PM me the link?


----------



## fairycat

All this talk of the Matterhorn makes me think of a family story (not a secret though!) my GGF actually was invloved with the building of the Matterhorn (and the castle). He didn't physically build it but his company did all the scafolding for the attractions at DL as they were built.

I need to bug my Mom again she says there is pictures of them doing the work at DL and of their trip on either opening or 3rd day of DL (no one for some reason in my family remembers what day they went  ).

My friend played basketball in the Matterhorn many years ago but I can tell you he was not in "risque" pics haha!


----------



## Quest4fun

fairycat said:


> All this talk of the Matterhorn makes me think of a family story (not a secret though!) my GGF actually was invloved with the building of the Matterhorn (and the castle). He didn't physically build it but his company did all the scafolding for the attractions at DL as they were built.
> 
> I need to bug my Mom again she says there is pictures of them doing the work at DL and of their trip on either opening or 3rd day of DL (no one for some reason in my family remembers what day they went  ).
> 
> My friend played basketball in the Matterhorn many years ago but I can tell you he was not in "risque" pics haha!



It's not quite big enough for a real game of 1 on 1 since it's not really a half court. You can play a good game of Horse though. You can get a pretty good arc on the ball.

One of my dad's co-workers used to climb the Matterhorn once a month. It's actually a pretty difficult climb from what I've heard. I think there are two climbing paths. There is the Northwest face that the characters use for their daily show and the South side. These are selected to ensure that none of their gear can come in contact with the bobsleds.

I haven't seen the normal climbers on the mountains for a few years so I don't know if they allow this anymore.


----------



## fairycat

Sorry I forgot I need to be VERY clear for some. He didn't play a game, he didn't even play horse, he actually went up just to see the court when he was working at the DLH bar and one of his CM friends took him up. He threw a few baskets (if he even made them) but the point for him was just to go up there.


----------



## got2travel

The regular climbers were brought back for the 50th anniversary. They would climb at times when Mickey wasn't climbing. I can't remember the last time I saw them though.


----------



## Quest4fun

fairycat said:


> Sorry I forgot I need to be VERY clear for some. He didn't play a game, he didn't even play horse, he actually went up just to see the court when he was working at the DLH bar and one of his CM friends took him up. He threw a few baskets (if he even made them) but the point for him was just to go up there.



Clearly I need to be clearer. I am a taller individual who plays basketball. I need a lot of space to run around and do all the other things that must be done to play basketball. I was referring to myself when I said that it's not quite big enough for a real game.

I didn't come here to pick a fight with you. I didn't even take into account what you said. Of course your friend played basketball in there. Many people have played basketball. I'VE PLAYED BASKETBALL. I simply don't consider it big enough to play an actual physical game of half court basketball because the space simply isn't large enough.

You're reading too much into this. Nobody is out to get you. My post had nothing to do with you.

Here I thought I was sharing a story about the time I played basketball up there with other people who have also played or known people who have played. I guess this isn't a message board where people come to share stories and laugh. I'm sorry if I mistakenly offended you.


----------



## Bounce_Tigger

Not really a secret, but at the entrance to DL it says "population 500,000,000" My friends and I were at a loss trying to figure out that math until we asked one of the railroad conductors explained that the number represented how many people had visited the park by the 50th anniversary


----------



## grumpymakesmehappy

got2travel said:


> The regular climbers were brought back for the 50th anniversary. They would climb at times when Mickey wasn't climbing. I can't remember the last time I saw them though.


Now I'm confused .  Does Mickey still climb or not?  I really hope so.  I think that would be so neat to see.


----------



## newfamilyman

No, that was a post-Nemo budget cut.


----------



## r3ngels

We are going for the first time in March... I can't wait to see these.


----------



## grumpymakesmehappy

newfamilyman said:


> No, that was a post-Nemo budget cut.


Darn it! I would have loved to have seen this.  I guess I'll just have to look at pictures posted or youtube videos.  Oh well, there's a whole lot more wonders to behold at DL and I can't wait!


----------



## vflipo

Quest4fun said:


> Let's just say some people are mis-using their costumes up in the basketball court area post climbing.




Now I'm ridiculously curious to see this photo...


----------



## Mrs. Bee

vflipo said:


> Now I'm ridiculously curious to see this photo...



check your Private messages....


----------



## lilallybean

Mrs. Bee said:


> check your Private messages....



me too, me too please...what can I say, working for the department of mental health I am always interested in the strange!


----------



## jernysgirl

Add me to the list of people that want to see this photo!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

Ok ok my curiosity is there as well. Send the photo over please


----------



## Mrs. Bee

I know that a lot of people want to see the photo of the cast members/characters misbehaving in their costumes on the basketball court in the matterhorn.  But I don't want to post the actual picture here because I'm sure there are some people that wouldn't approve and wouldn't find it funny at all.

So if you don't want to see it....don't click the link.  If you click the link and are appauled by it...it's your own fault.  I don't want to hear about it.

For those that might get a chuckle out of it...here it is...

Nevermind.  I took the link out.  I was just "warned" because of a photo I put in another thread (one of pamela anderson at Disneyland...whatever.)  so if you want to see the photo, send me a PM.  I don't want to get "warned" by the mods anymore.


----------



## HawkeyeGal

I'm so subbing to this thread. We are in the process of moving to Orange County (I'm out house hunting right now) and we are planning on getting annual passes.  I'm so excited!  We just got off a Disney Cruise - so we are compelty in the Disney mood right now.  Thanks for all the secrets!


----------



## Quest4fun

HawkeyeGal said:


> I'm so subbing to this thread. We are in the process of moving to Orange County (I'm out house hunting right now) and we are planning on getting annual passes.  I'm so excited!  We just got off a Disney Cruise - so we are compelty in the Disney mood right now.  Thanks for all the secrets!



How fun! Whereabouts are you moving? I grew up in Orange County though I moved out of state last March. The thing I miss most of all is living within earshot of the fireworks. My family fits in there too I guess but I sure do miss Disneyland. I used to take my wife at least once or twice a week.

Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

HawkeyeGal said:


> I'm so subbing to this thread. We are in the process of moving to Orange County (I'm out house hunting right now) and we are planning on getting annual passes.  I'm so excited!  We just got off a Disney Cruise - so we are compelty in the Disney mood right now.  Thanks for all the secrets!



Welcome! I made the move out here a number of years ago from the Hawkeye state!! just remember, leave all winter clothing there! Its bad luck to tempt fates by bringing them here! (hehehehe)


----------



## Quest4fun

GRUMPY PIRATE said:


> Welcome! I made the move out here a number of years ago from the Hawkeye state!! just remember, leave all winter clothing there! Its bad luck to tempt fates by bringing them here! (hehehehe)



I live in Iowa! The wife and I are in Council Bluffs but we're in the process of hopping the river to Omaha.

I have yet to feel the need to bring any winter clothing on return trips. A light jacket usually takes care of business. What do you think of the people at Disneyland who bundle up like it's 30 below? You know the types, Hat, scarf, mittens, muff, ugg boots, etc.


----------



## Mrs. Bee

GRUMPY PIRATE said:


> Welcome! I made the move out here a number of years ago from the Hawkeye state!! just remember, leave all winter clothing there! Its bad luck to tempt fates by bringing them here! (hehehehe)



I moved to orange county from iowa and I brought all of my clothes.  It still ended up being an insanely hot year.  It was awful.  I hate hot weather and I missed the changing of the seasons.  Luckily, I only had to live there for a year and a half.  Now I'm back where I belong!


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

Quest4fun said:


> I live in Iowa! The wife and I are in Council Bluffs but we're in the process of hopping the river to Omaha.
> 
> I have yet to feel the need to bring any winter clothing on return trips. A light jacket usually takes care of business. What do you think of the people at Disneyland who bundle up like it's 30 below? You know the types, Hat, scarf, mittens, muff, ugg boots, etc.



Yeah MANY years ago I briefly went to IWCC. The bad part was that I hadn't been in winter weather for about eight years, and that was enough to convince me to go back to California!

Even today, high 60's (brrrrr) You have to remember, that if the weather gets INTO the low 60's high 50's..THATS WINTER!!! and yes we do bundle up!!


----------



## grumpymakesmehappy

HawkeyeGal said:


> I'm so subbing to this thread. We are in the process of moving to Orange County (I'm out house hunting right now) and we are planning on getting annual passes.  I'm so excited!  We just got off a Disney Cruise - so we are compelty in the Disney mood right now.  Thanks for all the secrets!


Wasn't the cruise great?   It was one of the most amazing Disney experiences DH and I have ever been on.  I can't wait to try DL and see if we enjoy it as much as the DCL and WDW.  I know it's a smaller park, but it is the park Walt built so that in itself excites me.  I can't wait to see it with my own eyes.


----------



## Quest4fun

GRUMPY PIRATE said:


> Yeah MANY years ago I briefly went to IWCC. The bad part was that I hadn't been in winter weather for about eight years, and that was enough to convince me to go back to California!
> 
> Even today, high 60's (brrrrr) You have to remember, that if the weather gets INTO the low 60's high 50's..THATS WINTER!!! and yes we do bundle up!!



I used to freeze my buns off when it dipped into the 50's. For me 20 is the new 50. Oddly enough on my last trip to California last November it felt a little chilly. The only difference was that I eventually got used to the low 60's whereas I just seem to get colder the longer I stay out in the cold. I still prefer it to be cold though. I think I like to suffer.

It's amazing how you get used to things.


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Mrs. Bee said:


> I moved to orange county from iowa and I brought all of my clothes.  It still ended up being an insanely hot year.  It was awful.  I hate hot weather and I missed the changing of the seasons.  Luckily, I only had to live there for a year and a half.  Now I'm back where I belong!



Did you always live in Iowa? I used to live in Cedar Falls. When we moved to California I don't think I even wore a coat that whole first winter. I kept seeing people bundled up and thought, are they crazy? This is not cold! Once it hit 40 degrees plus in the spring in Iowa we busted out the shorts!  

But add many (many!) years later and yep, I think it's cold here now and even wear winter jackets... guess my blood got thin like a native Californian. I still enjoy getting to look at the snow all winter and go skiing. I'd love it if we had a little more of true seasons... maybe Cincinnati cold, not Iowa or Minnesota cold!


----------



## Mrs. Bee

Silly Little Pixie said:


> Did you always live in Iowa? I used to live in Cedar Falls. When we moved to California I don't think I even wore a coat that whole first winter. I kept seeing people bundled up and thought, are they crazy? This is not cold! Once it hit 40 degrees plus in the spring in Iowa we busted out the shorts!
> 
> But add many (many!) years later and yep, I think it's cold here now and even wear winter jackets... guess my blood got thin like a native Californian. I still enjoy getting to look at the snow all winter and go skiing. I'd love it if we had a little more of true seasons... maybe Cincinnati cold, not Iowa or Minnesota cold!



Yep..Native of Council Bluffs.  We don't seem to get quite as cold as Cedar Rapids or even Des Moines...so that's good.  (However tonight it's insanely cold with negative windchills....walking to our car after a college basketball game was painful!)  I'm kind of a wuss so I still wore a coat/scarf/hat/mittens in California weather at night.  We were at WDW in Florida last month and it was in the 50's...I was wearing a coat even though it was negative temps when we left Iowa...haha.


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

Mrs. Bee said:


> Yep..Native of Council Bluffs.  We don't seem to get quite as cold as Cedar Rapids or even Des Moines...so that's good.  (However tonight it's insanely cold with negative windchills....walking to our car after a college basketball game was painful!)  I'm kind of a wuss so I still wore a coat/scarf/hat/mittens in California weather at night.  We were at WDW in Florida last month and it was in the 50's...I was wearing a coat even though it was negative temps when we left Iowa...haha.



I remember having to fly into Omaha one year during the winter, I was wearing the warmest clothing I had at the time. Walked out of the terminal to get my rental car, and the wind hit me!! couldn't breath it was sooooo cold! And people Still ask me why I live here!!


----------



## Mrs. Bee

GRUMPY PIRATE said:


> I remember having to fly into Omaha one year during the winter, I was wearing the warmest clothing I had at the time. Walked out of the terminal to get my rental car, and the wind hit me!! couldn't breath it was sooooo cold! And people Still ask me why I live here!!



yeah...the wind will get you every time.  but it's always worse up in south dakota where my sister lives.  a few weeks ago they had negative 50windchill.  yikes.  

i just checked and right now ours in negative 4.  my sisters is negative 42.  ouch!


----------



## GRUMPY PIRATE

Mrs. Bee said:


> yeah...the wind will get you every time.  but it's always worse up in south dakota where my sister lives.  a few weeks ago they had negative 50windchill.  yikes.
> 
> i just checked and right now ours in negative 4.  my sisters is negative 42.  ouch!



ACtually, I know about that area also. a few years after the Omaha incident, I had to go to Grand Forks for work, for a few days! made me GLAD to get back to California!!!!


----------



## jernysgirl

All these *secrets* are great! Keep them coming!


----------



## Quest4fun

jernysgirl said:


> All these *secrets* are great! Keep them coming!



I know a secret but I don't think you want to hear it.

All kidding aside, here is a fun one. Don't expect every cast member to know this though since the lore behind the restaurant dies a little each year as Disneyland's cast members stop caring.

Visit Red Rocket's Pizza Port in Tomorrowland. When inside as an employee about the story of Red Rocket's Pizza Port. It's along the lines of a guy named Red Rocket who discovered a Pizza Port restuarant in some other galaxy and wanted to bring the delicious food and great prices to Disneyland or some nonsense like that. I think they still print the fake store number on the guest checks as if there are thousands of Pizza Port restaurants in the universe.

Most of the restaurants have little stories behind them. I think it's an effort to increase the magic I guess.

I recommend seeking out the geekier cast members that look like they've been working there for a few years. I'd say at least a 5 year veteran will get you the back story. The new people don't know it because they usually ignore what the older cast members say and are simply there for the paycheck and free admission to the park.

Another secret is that there is (or at least was) tons of grafitti in the cast bathroom near their cafeteria between Main Street and Tomorrow Land. That secret is a little sad.


----------



## jernysgirl

And another bump!!!


----------



## jemilah

bump


----------



## Eeyore76

allison k said:


> When you get off Winnie the Pooh, look to the right, there's statue of a bear that's a salute to Country Bear Jamboree all by himself.  I have moments of sadness everytime I pass by him.




Aww..that choked me up.


----------



## Winks At Tink

great tips everyone. 
A little thread jack up there but keep them coming.


----------



## DisneyNic

MommyWithDreams said:


> Ok ok my curiosity is there as well. Send the photo over please



Please, please, could I see the picture also????  I am totally curious!!


----------



## ArielAdventurer

We stood outside of the character entrance/exit at the front of the park

You guys are lucky..every time we have tried that..they basically brushed us off...and the CM who escort them..wouldn't let us get near...


----------



## lilallybean

We just got back last night and had an AMAZING trip! To all those who said we would be disappointed with DL ....we LOVED it! We did learn some secrets that I don't remember seeing posted on here. 
1. During the day DL keeps the water in the park restrooms cool/cold, because it is generally so warm, but in the evening when it cools off they make the water warmer.
2. You can get a list from City Hall that tells who/where/why of all the names you see in the mainstreet windows.
3. They JUST started a new 'Indiana Jones summer of Hidden Mysteries", ask a CM for a list of items to look for. Here is the website with more details on it: www.Disneyland.com/Indy
4. When the train goes by look at the last car. There is one train that has a VERY fancy car on the end. That car is the LillyBell (named after his wife) and it was Walt's private car. The first 'guest' to ride in it was the Emperor of Japan!
5. While being escorted to the front of the Pirate's line by a dream team CM he was telling us that he had recently done a walk through tour after hours of the ride. He said that the ride handles 2,400 people an hour, it can be operated by 4 people, there are cameras all over watching the ride, and that it took 5 hours to do the walking tour.

As I go through the pictures I may remember more, and I will post them later.


----------



## ArielAdventurer

I am really excited about the Indiana Jones Hidden Mysteries..We got a small insert about it in our trip info packet...Thanks for sharing..


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

lilallybean said:


> To all those who said we would be disappointed with DL ....we LOVED it!



  Who would tell you such a thing!!


----------



## lilallybean

PrettyprincessBelle....you wouldn't believe how many people told us that! By the way, we met on the Grizzly River Run. You and your BF rode with our party of 6 girls. The little girls gave you a card as we were leaving. Do you remember us? Would you believe that we actually got to be the Grand Marshalls on the 20th!!! It was great talking with you and we never ran into any other Disboard folks the rest of the trip.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

lilallybean said:


> PrettyprincessBelle....you wouldn't believe how many people told us that! By the way, we met on the Grizzly River Run. You and your BF rode with our party of 6 girls. The little girls gave you a card as we were leaving. Do you remember us? Would you believe that we actually got to be the Grand Marshalls on the 20th!!! It was great talking with you and we never ran into any other Disboard folks the rest of the trip.



I knew it was you!!! I could not remember your Dis name for the life of me when I got home, I kept thinking, "shoot! I should have wrote it down!". And right now, I looked at your location, I was like, "maybe that's her!" 

We had a BLAST with you on GRR! DBF, Jesus was talking about how sweet your and your family was and how soaked your girls got!! We were so happy to meet you!! And I have the card you gave us right here on my desk!  

Omg, you guys got to be Grand Marshalls! How exciting!!! Did you get to ride in the parade! Oh please tell more!!

Glad that you guys are home safe and sound and you had a wonderful trip!!


----------



## dizneekrazee

subscribing....


----------



## lilallybean

We did get to ride in the parade. We rode in the big white 'dream car'. We got to keep the two signs that they hung on either side of the car. Those signs are big!!! I think 38 inches long!!! and 20 something wide. We were going to send them home by UPS, but they were going to charge $150 to get them home!!! That is more than a one way plane ticket! Are they crazy??? We ended up mailing them by USP, including the material to wrap the signs it cost $25 to mail. Most days we would have got to stay in the apartment too, but on that night they were having a scavenger hunt for CMs in the park after hours. BUMMER!!! It was still great and we wouldn't trade it for anything! When I get pics downloaded I will send you a copy.
Thanks for your kind words! I will pass them on to my friend and her two girls. It was a great trip, but it was also nice to get home to our hubbies and my sons.


----------



## Ride Junkie

I had heard that there was an Eeyore parking sign in the projection room in the Indy ride, but was never able to see it.  Last week, I asked a CM about it before entering the room.  He brought us to the front of the room (past everyone in line) and shined a flashlight to the very back of the room near the ceiling.  Lo and behold, there was the sign!  Apparently the ride building sits on what was once the Eeyore section of the old parking lot.  Anyway, I was excited to finally spot one of these hidden things; I seem to always miss them, even when I try to look for them!


----------



## Thane101

Here is a true story that leads into a bit of trivia. My Aunt's Uncle worked at Disneyland performing maintenance on the rides, while working on the Matterhorn he suffered a heart attack and died. A sign was put up somewhere on or near the Matterhorn in his honor. From what I understand it reads "Mallard Crossing" I believe Mallard was his "nick-name". I heard this several years ago and didn't check up on it until I got my year pass. After riding the ride several times I have been unable to see the sign, perhaps it was taken down durring the refurbishment. Has anyone else seen this sign?

A few things I have observed or cast members have told me over the years...

When riding the Disneyland train you pass a shack. Next to it there is a dog house with the name "Indiana". This is in reference to a dog owned by George Lucas, his dog's name was Indiana and inspired the name for "Indiana Jones".

This isn't a secret, but it's cool. You can see an X-Wing hanging from the cieling in the tomorrow land arcade.

The green elephant in the Ice Cream Shop was orginally from Disneyland Paris, it used to be filled with pennies (earning it the nickname penny).


Remnants of Disneyland's past...(which I believe are Disneyland's greatest treasures)

Next to Casey Jones Jr. There are some steps (which are roped off) that lead to a building at the top of a hill, this is where the buckett rides used to be.

There are several "caves" near the walkway between frontier land and fantasy land (near the McDonalds Wagon). One cave is borded up with wood but has some railroad track sticking out. The other cave is across a small pond and you can look through it to see "Tom Sawyers Island". The old Rainbow Caverns Mine Train used to go through here.

You can see two remnants of old rides on the rivers of America. One of Mike Fink's keel boats (based on Davy Crockett and the River Pirates), and one of the orginal mine trains. 


Unconfirmed...
Not sure about this last one, but I have heard its true. In the Tower of Terror in you can hear a girl trying to contact people through one of the walls in the boiler room. I think it is supposed to reference a Twlight Zone episode where a girl got caught in a different dimension. Although I have heard some creepy voices coming through the static of the radio.


----------



## lilallybean

Thane101 said:


> Unconfirmed...
> Not sure about this last one, but I have heard its true. In the Tower of Terror in you can hear a girl trying to contact people through one of the walls in the boiler room. I think it is supposed to reference a Twlight Zone episode where a girl got caught in a different dimension. Although I have heard some creepy voices coming through the static of the radio.



I can say that we DID hear this little girl when we were in line. It really adds to the 'theme' of the story. We could hear her saying 'help me' and 'Mommy'


----------



## fairycat

lilallybean said:


> I can say that we DID hear this little girl when we were in line. It really adds to the 'theme' of the story. We could hear her saying 'help me' and 'Mommy'



I am so mad I have never heard her!!! 

If you enter and take the stairs up, you will see on the concrete wall, a square that is created by "chalk lines". That is the same drawing that is drawn on the wall in a Twilight Zone Episode called "Little Girl Lost". An episode where a little girl falls through a wall into another dimension.

If you are a Twilight Zone fan in the "video room" you can find the Fortune Telling Machine from the William Shatner episode, a Robot from another famous episode, glasses that represent the famous "I just want time to read" episode and more replicas of these famous episodes. Ask a CM to show them to you if you have time.


----------



## canadianmommyof2

That is exactly where my DD finally found Aladdin and Jasmine, we were at Disney for 5 days and didn't see them till the last day, Jasmine was the one princess that my DD really wanted to meet!



adreamisawish said:


> We met Mickey, Minnie, Aladdin, Aurora, Prince Phillip, Snow White, Goofy, Pinnochio and Alice in Wonderland all in a 30 minute time span. We stood outside of the character entrance/exit at the front of the park. If you walk through the tunnels, before Main Street, look to the right. You will see a large black and white mural made up of thousands of tiny pictures. At this gate is where you can find characters coming and going. They are happy to sign autographs and pose for a picture if you can catch them there, It was a great way for my kids to meet the characters, and they felt special, because they had not waited in a long line and the characters truly acted happy to see them.


----------



## Wavy Blue

bump!


----------



## kingLouiethe1

On It's a small world there is one child representing the philippines, she's wearing a traditional costume and she's right after the hyenas and she is all alone, it's a little sad.

Also, one of my favorite places to watch the fireworks is from the roof of the Mickey and friends parking structure. It's very loud, but you feel very close to the fireworks.


----------



## Macy Bear

* Bump * I love these secrets. More?


----------



## MickeyNikiNaka

I'm neew and obviously unaware of everything, what does a bump do???


----------



## Danauk

MickeyNikiNaka said:


> I'm neew and obviously unaware of everything, what does a bump do???


 
By replying to a thread it automatically moves it to the top of the board. People type bump to bump the thread back to the top in the hope for more replies.


----------



## MickeyNikiNaka

Awesome! Thanks so much~


----------



## jernysgirl

Bumping this up for others!


----------



## ParkHoppa

i got some fun secrets about Finding Neme

The Pipe Labled "Flow Seawater supply TL59" refers to this:

Flow: Is because the first day of FN testing the pipes backed up and the water over "flowed" all over tommarowland.

TL59: Stand for Tomarrowland 1959, the revamp of Tommarow land in 1959

Also there is a tribute to the old sea serpent and mermaids of the old SV as statues at the begging of the ride portion.


----------



## mousefit

There is a gloden spike in the ground just after you pass through the castle which marks the center of DL park.


----------



## jenpok

Bump...  I'd love to hear more if anyone else has any!


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

kingLouiethe1 said:


> On It's a small world there is one child representing the philippines, she's wearing a traditional costume and she's right after the hyenas and she is all alone, it's a little sad.



Meh, that makes me sad. Poor little Filipina girl.  I need to look for her when it opens again. If she's still there!


----------



## crosbpa

Walk into Downtown Disney and take the Monorail into the park.  No lines and you get off in Tomorrowland.  Also, if you are lucky to get toward the front of the line when the monorail arrives your kids can ride up front with the driver!!


----------



## Stacerita

kingLouiethe1 said:


> On It's a small world there is one child representing the philippines, she's wearing a traditional costume and she's right after the hyenas and she is all alone, it's a little sad.



Almost as sad as the little Chommoro girl from Guam.  She's wearing a traditional costume as well.


----------



## MunkyMe13

crosbpa said:


> Walk into Downtown Disney and take the Monorail into the park.  No lines and you get off in Tomorrowland.  Also, if you are lucky to get toward the front of the line when the monorail arrives your kids can ride up front with the driver!!



Everytime I've been there is a huge line at that Monorail... In fact in July it took like 2 monorail circuits before we got on... We could have walked into the park quicker...


----------



## TheAXIOM

Let's bump this again, see if anyone has new "secrets" to share


----------



## got2travel

ParkHoppa said:


> i got some fun secrets about Finding Neme
> 
> The Pipe Labled "Flow Seawater supply TL59" refers to this:
> 
> Flow: Is because the first day of FN testing the pipes backed up and the water over "flowed" all over tommarowland.
> 
> TL59: Stand for Tomarrowland 1959, the revamp of Tommarow land in 1959
> 
> Also there is a tribute to the old sea serpent and mermaids of the old SV as statues at the begging of the ride portion.


 

Another tribute to the sea serpent and mermaids is the very end of the Captain's spiel where he says something about them, I just can't remember the exact words.


----------



## Brancaneve

As you exit the Pooh Ride, look up above the doors and you will see 3 moose and plaques underneath each one listing their names.  Apparently, they are paying an homage to these characters that appeared in a Disney movie, which I can't recall at this time.  Sorry!


----------



## pudinhd

Brancaneve said:


> As you exit the Pooh Ride, look up above the doors and you will see 3 moose and plaques underneath each one listing their names.  Apparently, they are paying an homage to these characters that appeared in a Disney movie, which I can't recall at this time.  Sorry!



The characters are from Country Bear Jamboree, which used to be where the Winnie the Pooh ride is now.  After you exit the 12/26, and maybe Heffalumps and Woozles room, look up at you'll see them.  Best (only?) view is from the front seat.  It was pretty cool to see!


----------



## got2travel

giving this a bump


----------



## Teki

in the queue for Indi you can see an Eyeore parking lot sign still on one of the light poles! Also make sure to find the geographic center of DL it's the gold spike under the castle!


----------



## pycees312

lilallybean said:


> I have noticed the exact same thing! I can NOT  believe that there are folks getting their feathers ruffled about others telling the 'secrets' on a thread that is just about that! Come on folks, SHARE the magic! There are several of the 'secret bathroom' videos on you tube.
> We are just over 90 days from our first trip to DL and I can't wait! My daughter is asking if there is a Peter Pan/Tinkerbell storeat DL. Anybody here able to answer that for me?



Tinkerbell does have a small store.. and you can very well miss it. it's in Fantasyland.
So if you were standing in front of the sword and the stone and looked straight you would see the opening of the castle walkway. look to your right and there is a small tinkerbell store next to the castle opening...


----------



## pycees312

Quote:
That "Talk to Stitch" exhibit sounds cool! Tell me more!
It's similar to the Turtle Talk with Crush over at DCA but more of a one on one experience. You start by signing up on a waiting list if you are interested in talking to Stitch. The wait will vary depending on how crowded it is but each 'visit' runs about 5 minutes each. When it is your turn, you are led to the area that is set up with a large 'video phone' system that allows you to talk to Stitch directly. Stitch is shown on the vid-screen while conversing with your party and it is completely different each time you do it. Stitch's conversations are completely improvised (by whoever is operating him) and directly dependent by what you ask, say, are wearing, etc. It's very entertaining.

At the end of your visit, Stitch asks to take your picture and you get a souvenir card with a website/password to retrieve your pictures later (Stitch keeps a copy for himself).  


Where is that?

Yes please where is this? if it was already mentioned sorry i must have missed the answer..


----------



## pycees312

Ursula's grotto... in the area where crush is i forget the name there is tons of stuff in there to see. walk down one of the isles and it will lead to the grotto. may be a bit scary for little ones since it's so dark.


----------



## got2travel

pycees312 said:


> Quote:
> That "Talk to Stitch" exhibit sounds cool! Tell me more!
> It's similar to the Turtle Talk with Crush over at DCA but more of a one on one experience. You start by signing up on a waiting list if you are interested in talking to Stitch. The wait will vary depending on how crowded it is but each 'visit' runs about 5 minutes each. When it is your turn, you are led to the area that is set up with a large 'video phone' system that allows you to talk to Stitch directly. Stitch is shown on the vid-screen while conversing with your party and it is completely different each time you do it. Stitch's conversations are completely improvised (by whoever is operating him) and directly dependent by what you ask, say, are wearing, etc. It's very entertaining.
> 
> At the end of your visit, Stitch asks to take your picture and you get a souvenir card with a website/password to retrieve your pictures later (Stitch keeps a copy for himself).
> 
> 
> Where is that?
> 
> Yes please where is this? if it was already mentioned sorry i must have missed the answer..


 
In the Innoventions building. Not sure if they still do that or not. It's been a LONG time since I've been in there.


----------



## lilallybean

pycees312 said:


> Tinkerbell does have a small store.. and you can very well miss it. it's in Fantasyland.
> So if you were standing in front of the sword and the stone and looked straight you would see the opening of the castle walkway. look to your right and there is a small tinkerbell store next to the castle opening...



You sure you are talking about DL and not WDW?


----------



## WannaBeAPrincess

The Tinkerbell store is inside the arch of the castle on your left if you are heading towards Fantasyland.


----------



## Dizneydaz

pycees312 said:


> Tinkerbell does have a small store.. and you can very well miss it. it's in Fantasyland.
> So if you were standing in front of the sword and the stone and looked straight you would see the opening of the castle walkway. look to your right and there is a small tinkerbell store next to the castle opening...



Sorry to have to tell you but the Tink toy store (was Once Upon a Princess store)is now closed. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will be opening there in April. 



> Ursula's grotto... in the area where crush is i forget the name there is tons of stuff in there to see. walk down one of the isles and it will lead to the grotto. may be a bit scary for little ones since it's so dark.



It's in the Animation Building in DCA. There's alot of cool things to do there. You could spend several hours. It's great place to spend time during the heat of the summer or when it's raining.  Animation Academy (learn to draw a Disney charcter), Turtle Talk with Crush, Ursulas grotto, Beasts (lair), and other things.  Check it out.

Also, (I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if mentioned) my DD9 loves the Redwood Creek Challenge Trail in DCA.  She loves to do the Smoke Jumpers (zip line), climb the rock wall (side to side not up and down), and just plain run around.  It's a nice break during the day.

The Movie house on Main St. in DLR.  Check out the vintage Mickey cartoons.  Another great place when it's hot, cold or rainy.

I too would like to know where the Stitch thing is. I've never seen it.

ADDED-I just did a search and Stitch is in Innoventions.  But I also read that it was now gone.  So I guess I'll have to look for it next time.


----------



## WannaBeAPrincess

Dizneydaz said:


> Sorry to have to tell you but the Tink toy store is now closed. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will be opening there in April.
> 
> 
> .



Hmm, I thought the BBB was going in where the Princess store was.


----------



## perlster

The _Talk to Stitch_ attraction was removed from _ Innoventions_  around the beginning of last May.


----------



## pycees312

Dizneydaz said:


> Sorry to have to tell you but the Tink toy store (was Once Upon a Princess store)is now closed. Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique will be opening there in April.
> 
> .



what   nooooooo.... replaced by princesses again. How do they ever expect her to gain popularity this way?? Why couldn't they add the boutique to the princess faire?


----------



## WannaBeAPrincess

I think there is confusion between the two stores.  _Once Upn A Princess_ is closed due to the remodeling for the BBB.  The Tinkerbell store, (not sure of the actual name) is a little tiny store underneath the castle.  It's easily missed if you don't look for it.


----------



## Dizneydaz

WannaBeAPrincess said:


> I think there is confusion between the two stores.  _Once Upn A Princess_ is closed due to the remodeling for the BBB.  The Tinkerbell store, (not sure of the actual name) is a little tiny store underneath the castle.  It's easily missed if you don't look for it.



You're right. I am thinking of the wrong shop. It used to be Tink's toy shop and then it moved to inside the castle.  It is the old location that is being converted to BBB.


----------



## Mike_M

Thane101 said:


> This isn't a secret, but it's cool. You can see an X-Wing hanging from the cieling in the tomorrow land arcade.



Was reading through the old posts and saw this. I was wondering on our last trip where this got moved to. 

It used to be hanging in the ceilling of the gift shop you end up in after getting off Star Tours. The People Mover track went right past a window at the same level as it on the inside and there were two stormtroopers standing guard there.


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

I LOOOVE this thread! Thank you so much for sharing, everyone!

Two questions, since we'll be there in 2 weeks and I'd love to avoid "wild-goose chases" for things that are no longer up and running/occurring:

*1) What exactly is the apple situation for Snow White's ride?*
Are there 2 different apples--one that makes the Queen cackle and one that makes something else happen?
Or is there only the golden one above the story book? Or is that one not there anymore?


*2) True or False: Mickey no longer climbs the Matterhorn. *(??!!??) 

TIA!!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

DisneyJulieZ said:


> I LOOOVE this thread! Thank you so much for sharing, everyone!
> 
> Two questions, since we'll be there in 2 weeks and I'd love to avoid "wild-goose chases" for things that are no longer up and running/occurring:
> 
> *1) What exactly is the apple situation for Snow White's ride?*
> Are there 2 different apples--one that makes the Queen cackle and one that makes something else happen?
> Or is there only the golden one above the story book? Or is that one not there anymore?
> 
> 
> *2) True or False: Mickey no longer climbs the Matterhorn. *(??!!??)
> 
> TIA!!



As far as I know there is only one apple.  It's the golden one above the story book right before you enter the inside area of the ride.  As of the beginning of this month, it was still there.


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

Thanks, Kayla's mom!!

Hey, looks like we'll be at DL at the exact same time!!


----------



## Kayla's Mom

DisneyJulieZ said:


> Thanks, Kayla's mom!!
> 
> Hey, looks like we'll be at DL at the exact same time!!



I am going with my cousin and our kids, so if you see two 30ish women with four young kids running around...it just might be us!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

DisneyJulieZ said:


> *1) What exactly is the apple situation for Snow White's ride?*
> Are there 2 different apples--one that makes the Queen cackle and one that makes something else happen?
> Or is there only the golden one above the story book? Or is that one not there anymore?



Just the golden one infront of the big door. Just don't be sad if it happens to be broken, that happened to me twice. But it should work.



DisneyJulieZ said:


> *2) True or False: Mickey no longer climbs the Matterhorn. *(??!!??)



True.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

pycees312 said:


> what   nooooooo.... replaced by princesses again. How do they ever expect her to gain popularity this way?? Why couldn't they add the boutique to the princess faire?



I doubt they'll ever put anything permanent at the Fantasyland Theater because they'll want to keep it open for conversion for different shows (I hope they add a new show or something soon-ish).


----------



## Sherwin

I did hear Mickey stopped ascending the Matterhorn.  What's the reason behind that?


----------



## DisneyJulieZ

Kayla's mom--we'll look for you!  LOL! We're the typical Disney family-of-four (mom, dad, 5 year old DD and almost 2yo DS)...both in strollers! So, I'll have a better chance of spotting you that you will me...so I'll keep my eyes peeled! Have a GREAT time!!

Sherwin--I think I read earlier in the post that it was due to budget cuts post-Nemo as the reason for Mickey no longer climbing the Matterhorn.   Not sure if that's the official reason or not...but sounds like we won't get to see him this trip.


----------



## prettyprincessbelle

Sherwin said:


> I did hear Mickey stopped ascending the Matterhorn.  What's the reason behind that?



I have no idea. We went for my 19th birthday in 2006 and I remember seeing it. But that was the last time. I thought it was really neat, I wish they'd bring it back.


----------



## KerTggr

We went in January for an extended visit (6 days) and saw Mickey climbing the matterhorn.  Though they were filming that day from a helicopter so that may have been the reason for an exception...


----------



## mechurchlady

Take note that the tender rides are on seats like the Stagecoach at Knotts Berry Farm as to the rail around the edge.  Me and Calvin rode in the tender and I still got hip ouchies but it was so fun to see Calvin riding like a kid on the tender.  seats are not meant for two wide hipped people and that metal bar is not padded but oh that ride was so fun because I never done it and to watch Calvin in awe over everything was sheer magic.

It took 15 minutes waiting then a second night time try for about 15 to 25 minutes but we got on.  Only the two 1950's trains that Walt build have the tender seating.  Thanks Walt.  The trains are scaled down in size but are exact copies of 19th century technology.  Wow this dude was explaining things like atomizers and recycled cooking oil.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Teki said:


> in the queue for Indi you can see an Eyeore parking lot sign still on one of the light poles! Also make sure to find the geographic center of DL it's the gold spike under the castle!



I look every time and I still have not seen the Eyeore sign. 



crosbpa said:


> Walk into Downtown Disney and take the Monorail into the park.  No lines and you get off in Tomorrowland.  Also, if you are lucky to get toward the front of the line when the monorail arrives your kids can ride up front with the driver!!



DBF and I love riding up front!


----------



## mechurchlady

DLR allows 5 passengers and the best part is riding with a great pilot and a newbie friend.  My friend loves machines and how anything works.  He was so awestruck that I think the cab ride on the monorail was better than him winning life time tickets to Angel Stadium unless free food was included, lol.


----------



## Ride Junkie

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I look every time and I still have not seen the Eyeore sign.



I could never find it either.  Then one day I asked a CM about it before entering the projection room.  He took us all the way up to the front of the room, then shined a flashlight to the very back wall up near the ceiling...and there was the Eeyore sign!!  Ask next time, they will bring you past all the people waiting in the projection room & show it to you.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Ride Junkie said:


> I could never find it either.  Then one day I asked a CM about it before entering the projection room.  He took us all the way up to the front of the room, then shined a flashlight to the very back wall up near the ceiling...and there was the Eeyore sign!!  Ask next time, they will bring you past all the people waiting in the projection room & show it to you.



I've always tried to find it and one day I kept lookking back to see if maybe I could spot it after the millionth time. I was almost out of the projection room when the CM standing in the front randomly shone his flashlight. I looked back and saw the sign! I wonder if he did it bc I kept looking back. Anyways, I was SUPER happy and so excited that I saw it. I don't think anyone else was even paying attention.


----------



## nancy drew

DisneyJulieZ said:


> *1) What exactly is the apple situation for Snow White's ride?*
> Are there 2 different apples--one that makes the Queen cackle and one that makes something else happen?
> Or is there only the golden one above the story book? Or is that one not there anymore?



What is the apple thing all about?  We haven't been on Snow White, and I'd love to have a "mission" when taking the kids on it for the first time.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

nancy drew said:


> What is the apple thing all about?  We haven't been on Snow White, and I'd love to have a "mission" when taking the kids on it for the first time.



When you put your hand over the golden apple, you can hear the Old Hag cackle.


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

Disneylvrforever said:


> I've always tried to find it and one day I kept lookking back to see if maybe I could spot it after the millionth time. I was almost out of the projection room when the CM standing in the front randomly shone his flashlight. I looked back and saw the sign! I wonder if he did it bc I kept looking back. Anyways, I was SUPER happy and so excited that I saw it. I don't think anyone else was even paying attention.





Ride Junkie said:


> I could never find it either.  Then one day I asked a CM about it before entering the projection room.  He took us all the way up to the front of the room, then shined a flashlight to the very back wall up near the ceiling...and there was the Eeyore sign!!  Ask next time, they will bring you past all the people waiting in the projection room & show it to you.



I'll be there on Friday woohoo: ) and I'll be looking again.


----------



## PHXscuba

Must remember to look for this sign!

I can't tell you how many times our bus parked in "E for Eeyore" on school trips to perform! They drilled it into our head which section it was so we wouldn't miss the bus back!

Ahhh, memories ...

PHXscuba


----------



## PNWmom

I've read that both POTC and the Haunted Mansion are both actually outside the railway. If Indy has a parking sign in it is it also outside the railway?


----------



## Mike_M

Yup, Indy is 'Beyond the berm' as well. So is a large part of Splash Mountain.


----------



## mechurchlady

PNWmom said:


> I've read that both POTC and the Haunted Mansion are both actually outside the railway. If Indy has a parking sign in it is it also outside the railway?



Haunted Mansion and Pirates have buildings outside the berm.  Toontown is a land outside the berm.  Monorail of course goes past the berm.   Splash Mountain was built around the berm and thus you go over the train tracks then under them.


----------



## Ride Junkie

MotoXPrincess99 said:


> I'll be there on Friday woohoo: ) and I'll be looking again.





PHXscuba said:


> Must remember to look for this sign!
> 
> I can't tell you how many times our bus parked in "E for Eeyore" on school trips to perform! They drilled it into our head which section it was so we wouldn't miss the bus back!
> 
> Ahhh, memories ...
> 
> PHXscuba



Just be sure to have a CM shine a flashlight on it for you, otherwise it's way too dark for you to see it!


----------



## mmlover74

Just bumpin


----------



## Sherry E

Bumping this for Travelmel!


----------



## wdwnut4life

hey moto have fun @ dl! i'll be @ wdw soon! july 16/18th!


----------



## dlander

I know this is technically not a secret but... the Cone Shop on Main St is the best place to get ice cream!  I always walk past Gibson Girl with the super long line and then head to the Cone Shop.  I've never seen more than 5 people in line.  And they have the amazing Firehouse Sundae!


----------



## Kenttz

dlander said:


> I know this is technically not a secret but... the Cone Shop on Main St is the best place to get ice cream!  I always walk past Gibson Girl with the super long line and then head to the Cone Shop.  I've never seen more than 5 people in line.  And they have the amazing Firehouse Sundae!



Totally agree


----------



## disney4metoo




----------



## aliceindisneyland

These may be known to everyone but hope they help someone:
There is a restroom inside the Tiki Room--good for preschoolers who "don't have to go" until almost showtime!
When Koda takes off from the Brother Bear Totem Ceremony in DCA he's not really leaving, just walking up the stairs to a better photo area, so follow him if you didn't get your pic yet!
Stand for a minute by each display in the Sleeping Beauty Castle walkthrough (just found out it was open!) in the goblin area and creatures will pop up.  Also, if you try to touch one of the doors it will slam shut.
Lots of fun stuff along the same lines as the Castle walkthrough in the big cave on Pirate Island.  Try them yourself first if your kid freaks easily!
The stroller cards for DCA have Sulley on them instead of the plain card you get at Disneyland--a fun little freebie for the scrapbook


----------



## lotzasunshine

Just wanting to subscribe. I will be at DL in a couple weeks, still need to finalize plans!


----------



## lotzasunshine

forgot that this forum doesn't automatically subscribe you to threads that you post to.


----------



## MAH4546

nancy drew said:


> What is the apple thing all about?  We haven't been on Snow White, and I'd love to have a "mission" when taking the kids on it for the first time.



Back when Snow White first opened, the wicked witch would "hand" over an apple in one of the ride scenes. The apple was easily within grasp of people sitting on the left side of the mine car, and was frequently stolen and had to be replaced often.

In 1983, when the ride was redesigned, the apple was repalced by a hologram. So guests can try to grab the apple from the witch, but there won't be anything to grab.


----------



## DisneyNicole

I wouldn't be able to tell you, because I went there when I was 3 back in 1983. Now I am 29 with a little princess and a husband.
I know a few things. At night, when you go to the haunted mansion,
you see donald chasing mickey on the roof.
I don't want to spoil anything else, so I will let you find out.


----------



## Disneylvrforever

MAH4546 said:


> Back when Snow White first opened, the wicked witch would "hand" over an apple in one of the ride scenes. The apple was easily within grasp of people sitting on the left side of the mine car, and was frequently stolen and had to be replaced often.
> 
> In 1983, when the ride was redesigned, the apple was repalced by a hologram. So guests can try to grab the apple from the witch, but there won't be anything to grab.



I remember when the apple was still in the Hag's hand (and when it was missing) before they changed it to the hologram & it was way after 1983. I wasn't even born then!


----------



## PinkBudgie

Back by the lockers off of Main Street, there is a fountain with different types of bricks around it.  I had heard this is where they were testing out different styles but don't know if that is true or not.  The right side of pic shows "old" bricks, while the other half has straight.


----------



## 123Disney

Great!!!


----------



## amandamims1

Main Street is set in 1910. Tomorrowland is set in 1986. They were set this way because those are the years of Haley's Comet.

When POTC opened, they originally used real human skeletons and even one for the dog. Later, they reimagined and made all of the faces after the Imagineers.

Those are my interesting secrets of the day =)


----------



## fairycat

amandamims1 said:


> When POTC opened, they originally used real human skeletons and even one for the dog. Later, they reimagined and made all of the faces after the Imagineers.



Using human skulls was actually a very common practice in those days in amusement park rides and even movies. The reason was realism, they were not able to recreate the look of skeletons in the manner they are able to now. 

I have never heard the part of the being created in Imagineers likeness though so I can not comment on that. But I can tell you not all the human remains have left POTC. There is in fact one human skull left in the ride (with it's leg bones I believe). This skull sits above the bed in the Captain's Bedroom.

BTW if you are curious most of these skeletons would have come from medical school's after, students had finished learning from the bodies, I have heard it said that some schools would sell off the bones which had little use to the school.

On the subject of things a little darker  Did you know that the Haunted Mansion actually has two pet cemetaries? The pets that you commonly see when you are waiting in line, and a "hidden" cemetary on the other side of the mansion. You might be able to view it if you are entering the Handicap "re-entrance" just ask a CM and they might let you view the statues there.


----------



## rowan1813

fairycat said:


> BTW if you are curious most of these skeletons would have come from medical school's after, students had finished learning from the bodies, I have heard it said that some schools would sell off the bones which had little use to the school.



You're very right fairycat. According to my forensic anthropology professor, when she was going to school(in the 70s), it was incredibly easy to obtain a human skeleton. After the medical schools were done using them for dissection, the skeletons would be sold to anyone who could afford the price (which was really low). Most of the bodies would be John or Jane Doe's from the county morgue who unfortunately had no one to claim them. 



fairycat said:


> On the subject of things a little darker  Did you know that the Haunted Mansion actually has two pet cemetaries? The pets that you commonly see when you are waiting in line, and a "hidden" cemetary on the other side of the mansion. You might be able to view it if you are entering the Handicap "re-entrance" just ask a CM and they might let you view the statues there.



Wow, I didn't know that. I'm going to have to check it out next week. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TheAmazingSpidey

DisneyNicole said:


> I wouldn't be able to tell you, because I went there when I was 3 back in 1983. Now I am 29 with a little princess and a husband.
> I know a few things. At night, when you go to the haunted mansion,
> you see donald chasing mickey on the roof.
> I don't want to spoil anything else, so I will let you find out.



Can you really?
That's pretty cool!


----------



## mrswh

Just subing!


----------



## Disneylvrforever

amandamims1 said:


> Tomorrowland is set in 1986. They were set this way because those are the years of Haley's Comet.



The original Tomorrowland was set in 1986. The Tomorrowland we have now that re-opened in 1998 was based on a retro-futuristic concept & loosely on DLP's Discoveryland. 



amandamims1 said:


> Later, they reimagined and made all of the faces after the Imagineers.





fairycat said:


> I have never heard the part of the being created in Imagineers likeness though so I can not comment on that.



Yes, the pirates were modeled after the Imagineers. If you look at many of them throughout the ride, you can see that they look the same! 
But I have no idea where they got the model for the Asian guy...


----------



## TravelNicholas

Sherry E said:


> Oh, and how could I forget -
> 
> 8) When you get off the of the Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters ride in Tomorrowland (which I hear is slightly better than the one in WDW), stop at the kiosks in the exit queue, find your photo that is taken of you on the ride, and email it to yourself FOR FREE.
> 
> 9) Also, when you ae entering Fantasyland from the Main Street hub, and you pass under the castle, look down to find a gold stake in the ground that was driven into the ground by Walt Disney himself!



A Disney special on the Travel Channel said that that stake marks the exact center of the park.


----------



## got2travel

The myth of the golden stake is a pet peeve of mine. It IS NOT nor NEVER WAS the center of Disneyland. This is a myth perpetuated by the internet so much so that travel guides, travel shows and even cast members share this knowledge. It is simply an engineering survey marker. There are several throughout the park, but most are not golden or brass so you never notice them. 

This is an aerial view of Disneyland in 1955. The golden spike is located right after you pass through the drawbridge of the castle. In the picture you can see the 'hub' (the circular area with 4 paths leading off of it). The path going straight up leads to the castle then you can see the Carousel next. The spike would be up there before the Carousel, clearly not the center of anything.


----------



## blackjackdelta

mrswh said:


> Just subing!


 
Me also.

Jack


----------



## sebastian75_99

subbing....


----------



## sebastian75_99

subscribing.


----------



## sahbushka

subscribing!


----------



## Tink91

C'mon guys, anymore secrets!!


----------



## iheartdisney

Another "not really a secret"...the best place to have your picture taken is the staircase leading up to Club 33! (no photopass though)


----------



## PhotoJoe

iheartdisney said:


> Another "not really a secret"...the best place to have your picture taken is the staircase leading up to Club 33! (no photopass though)



Do you mean the staircase leading up to the "Dream Suite"?  Or the staircase inside the lobby of Club 33?


----------



## got2travel

PhotoJoe said:


> Do you mean the staircase leading up to the "Dream Suite"?  Or the staircase inside the lobby of Club 33?



or the staircase in the Court of Angels??


----------



## shyboy72

Are there hidden mickeys everywhere or just certain parts of the park??


----------



## Peace.love.mickey

This is sooo cool!  What about things in DCA????


----------



## monicatb

Subscribing


----------



## disneyobsessed808

Peace.love.mickey said:


> This is sooo cool!  What about things in DCA????



i'm curious about this too (though I have a feeling that DCA does not have the nearly the amount of little details or secrets that Disneyland does)


----------



## Pigletlover

I noticed something cute at Disneyland on our recent visit that I didn't see listed in any of the "secrets" threads (unless I missed it somewhere!):

When you are walking from Tomorrowland to Fantasyland, between the Finding Nemo lake and the Matterhorn mountain, look across the lake and you will see 3 animatronic seagulls sitting on a buoy. Watch them for a minute and they will turn their heads and open their beaks and squawk like real seagulls. If it's crowded you have to listen carefully because it might be hard to hear them over all the people noise!. It's one of the little things that's so easy to miss but gives you a little thrill.


----------



## starlightbh8

Subscribing!


----------



## 50sjayne

Just going through my tip lists and wondering if a few things are still true-- or the status on them...

I seem to remember there's no magic shop anymore?


> If you like magic: Go to the Magic Shop and ask the magician there if they have any new tricks. They will often do a little mini-show for you.





> Go see ASIMO the robot show in Innoventions.



I remember seeing this when we were there in March last year:



> Play musical Chairs with Alice and the Mad Hatter at 2:30pm every day at Coke Corner.





> Watch the singing and dancing show across from Monsters in DCA - very sweet medley of songs and inspirations - and a special meet and greet for Cinderella, Mickey and Woody, to boot!





> ...I also love to go through the area in DCA where Crush talks..they have a place I recently discovered..You can put your voice in a Disney movie..you can find out which character you are most like.





> If you enjoy music, visit Farley the Fiddler at the Mercantile porch in Frontierland. He plays 11:00, 12:00, 1:00, 2:30, 3:30 & 4:30 (except on his days off, which have been Tuesday and Wednesday) He is great entertainer, knows a lot about music, and can strike up a conversation with anyone. He's fun (but difficult) to try to stump on a tune.



We looked everywhere last time for this and couldn't find it:



> Telephone at Indiana Jones. The telephone just to the left of the
> Indiana Jones ride is not a real phone. In fact if you pick it up you will
> hear them talking about the expedition! Very cool





> I think if you go to City Hall you can get something to translate the hyrogliphics in the line for Indiana Jones.





> In the queuing line for Indianna Jones, deep inside, in the middle of all of the bamboo poles, there is one that looks a little crooked. Pull on it hard, and the cavern will boom like a cave in. First time someone did it, it scared me to death!





> The Market House on Main Street, U.S.A., at Disneyland, patterned after a general store from the turn of the century, has always had the old-fashioned telephones, and you can still pick up the receiver and listen in on the party line





> Since 1955, Main Streets Market House has given free refills on coffee.  Purchase a cup of coffee (regular, decaf, vanilla or hazelnut) for $2.59 and save your receipt.





> Also you can get free refills on your drinks at Pizza Port and the Mexican food restaurant in Frontierland.





> Tortilla Joe's walk up window also has 2-3 tacos for about $5.


----------



## wendypooh22

Pigletlover said:


> I noticed something cute at Disneyland on our recent visit that I didn't see listed in any of the "secrets" threads (unless I missed it somewhere!):
> 
> When you are walking from Tomorrowland to Fantasyland, between the Finding Nemo lake and the Matterhorn mountain, look across the lake and you will see 3 animatronic seagulls sitting on a buoy. Watch them for a minute and they will turn their heads and open their beaks and squawk like real seagulls. If it's crowded you have to listen carefully because it might be hard to hear them over all the people noise!. It's one of the little things that's so easy to miss but gives you a little thrill.



I love them.. If you listen closely, they are saying "Mine, Mine, Mine" just like in the Finding Nemo movie...


----------



## Kayla's Mom

50sjayne said:


> Just going through my tip lists and wondering if a few things are still true-- or the status on them... :



I believe that the Magic Store is back...not sure if they still perform tricks.

Also, I can tell you that the phones in the market house were still there and we get refills on our drinks when we eat at Pizza Port and Rancho all the time.

Musical chairs, Drawn to Animation show and the place (can't think of the name) where you add your voice to the movie were all still there too.


----------



## 50sjayne

Kayla's Mom said:


> I believe that the Magic Store is back...not sure if they still perform tricks.
> 
> Also, I can tell you that the phones in the market house were still there and we get refills on our drinks when we eat at Pizza Port and Rancho all the time.
> 
> Musical chairs, Drawn to Animation show and the place (can't think of the name) where you add your voice to the movie were all still there too.



Thanks--great to know!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Kayla's Mom said:


> I believe that the Magic Store is back...not sure if they still perform tricks....



The Magic Shop is now run by Houdini's Magic Shop,  They still perform tricks.  LOVE the Magic Shop!



> Go see ASIMO the robot show in Innoventions.


Still there, several shows every day.  Love ASIMO.



> ...You can put your voice in a Disney movie..you can find out which character you are most like.


All still do-able in the Animation Academy at DCA.


----------



## Melb

subbing


----------



## Disneylvrforever

Right now in the display window of the Magic Shop, there is one of those hypnosis wheels that is spinning (if it's not broken) & above it is a sign w/ instructions that says to stare @ the wheel for 30 sec. & then look @ the back of your hand. I love doing it. It's so trippy!


----------



## sahbushka

The song/dance show accross from Monster's Inc was still there in September.  My son even got to go on stage (they pick 3 kids to talk with at the beginning of the show) and he got to take home the drawing that was done of mickey mouse.

SarahMay


----------



## aurorae

starlightbh8 said:


> Subscribing!



For future reference, you can click on Thread Tools, and subscribe to any thread you are reading.


----------



## Had2stopLurking

Haven't read this whole thread, so not sure if this was mentioned. My apologies if it was.

In the Main Street Train Station, when you walk through the turnstiles and go to the left, on the right hand side of the entrance under the sign "to the trains" is a board with pictures of the train route and the engines of the various trains. When you look at the board, whichever part is lit is where the trains are on the route, so you are able to tell when the next train will be in the station and where all other trains are at that given moment.


----------



## sahbushka

I never heard the train one before!  I will be checking it out when I am there in less than 3 weeks!


----------



## iLUVdisneyLAND

Here is one to add:


At the train station near NOS, the opening day speech that Walt gave is continually played in Morris Code.


----------



## bumbershoot

50sjayne...

The show near Monsters is called Drawn to the Animation.

The voice thing...its in that building where Animation Academy and Crush are, but when you enter the building you can see that it's BIG.  And the voice one isn't with AA or Crush; it's in another area.  I'd ask the CM unless someone comes by and explains exactly where to go.

You can actually go to Disneyland.com's Indiana Jones page and get the hieroglyphics thing to print out.  You see the picture/animation (right now it's showing the Eye on the Globe "movie"), and click on Menu inside the box with the picture/animation.  That shows you video, slideshow, wallpapers you can download, and the Decoder Card.  Little note....for me, it printed out withOUT the English letters.  However, there are only 26 characters, so I figured that they are just in ABC order (please don't ask me how long it took me to figure it out).  A few trips ago I got a printout (black and white, copy of a copy of a copy etc) from the more expensive shop across the way from Indy; but this is better.

I think that one market is still giving refills.

Tortilla Jos has changed their walkup window just since May of '09, so it depends on how long ago that info was posted whether or not it's still good.


----------



## 50sjayne

Oh cool-- thanks Bumbershoot. I'll go to the Indiana Jones page.


----------



## Had2stopLurking

Yet another thing we never noticed before (we find something new each trip, it never gets old): The benches in Critter Country around Pooh's "thotful spot" are shaped like various animals. 

There is a Bear, a Turtle, a Rabbit, and a Beaver. There are around the area of the meet 'n' greet section in front of the store in Critter Country.

Not sure if that had been mentioned, but it was a cute finding we saw today.

Also, (we've known this one for a while), after going through the Heffalumps and Woozles room on Pooh, just as you leave, turn around and you will see the heads of the animals from Country Bear Jamboree (the attraction that used to be in that spot) hanging above that doorway you just came out of. 

Once again, sorry if these have been mentioned.


----------



## mandac

bumbershoot said:


> 50sjayne...
> 
> The voice thing...its in that building where Animation Academy and Crush are, but when you enter the building you can see that it's BIG.  And the voice one isn't with AA or Crush; it's in another area.  I'd ask the CM unless someone comes by and explains exactly where to go.



To get to the voice-over thing you go down the ramp opposite the entrance to the Animation building.  You will go through a couple of rooms before you get there.  First you will go through a room where you can draw some animation, then you go through the Beast's Library (which is really cool).  After that you enter Ursala's Grotto (or something like that) where she will steal your voice and put it in a classic Disney cartoon.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jrsy Boy

bumbershoot said:


> You can actually go to Disneyland.com's Indiana Jones page and get the hieroglyphics thing to print out.  You see the picture/animation (right now it's showing the Eye on the Globe "movie"), and click on Menu inside the box with the picture/animation.  That shows you video, slideshow, wallpapers you can download, and the Decoder Card.  Little note....for me, it printed out withOUT the English letters.  However, there are only 26 characters, so I figured that they are just in ABC order (please don't ask me how long it took me to figure it out).  *A few trips ago I got a printout (black and white, copy of a copy of a copy etc) from the more expensive shop across the way from Indy; but this is better.*


When we were there in October, no one at any of the shops around Indy had any of the translation cards.  On a side note, I was able to download the Mara font for Word and found one of the translation cards online.  We were planning to surprise DS with the trip for his birthday, so I wrote up something in Marabic for him to translate using the card that led him to the next clue.  Since Indy is his favorite ride, it fit in with the surprise.

Also, the bamboo pole that you shake to make the rumbling sound is still there, but the rope that said "Do Not Pull" was completely gone, though the sign was still there.


----------



## Jrsy Boy

Peace.love.mickey said:


> This is sooo cool!  What about things in DCA????


I don't know if this is a "secret" per se, but on Mike and Sulley to the Rescue, make sure you try talking to Roz at the end.  She will often react to specific things that you say.  And if it is your birthday and you have a button on, she will sing to you.


----------



## tink929

Jrsy Boy said:


> I don't know if this is a "secret" per se, but on Mike and Sulley to the Rescue, make sure you try talking to Roz at the end.  She will often react to specific things that you say.  And if it is your birthday and you have a button on, she will sing to you.



The last time we went, my daughter had hot pink hair and Roz commented on the strange hair color on that "pretty little girl in the middle." My daughter thought it was the coolest thing she ever heard.


----------



## 50sjayne

tink929 said:


> The last time we went, my daughter had hot pink hair and Roz commented on the strange hair color on that "pretty little girl in the middle." My daughter thought it was the coolest thing she ever heard.



Roz is awesome! She flirted with my son saying something about showing up in his closet tonight lol. (he was 18 at the time and is high functioning autisticand--he's a big boy..


----------



## rszdtrvl

Roz hit on my husband last year on our trip. LOL.

DS and I always say she is his girlfriend.


----------



## Princess Row

At end of that ride there is a monster holding a camera, thats how she knows what you look like. This past Thanksgiving my sister had minnie ears on and she said "Myyy whatt big ear you have for such a little girl." She love it. 

   Also has anyone noticed on that ride when you first enter the room with the sushi place it smells like sushi? I think it does, my parents think im crazy. any one agree?!


----------



## tiffntwins

Princess Row said:


> Also has anyone noticed on that ride when you first enter the room with the sushi place it smells like sushi? I think it does, my parents think im crazy. any one agree?!



I think it smells like (pickled)ginger and wasabi....


----------



## 50sjayne

just bumping.


----------



## incruzcontrol2

Great thread.. Just read all 20 pages!  hahaha Subscribing


----------



## PinkBudgie

bump


----------



## Albort

This isnt really a secret but its just really funny. 

I know how to make Mr Potato head look like he is stoned or drunk...


----------



## skiingfast

I don't know if it is still there.  I noticed about 10 years ago that in Crittter Country one of the shop building had a name and date which are culturaly signifigant to my home area.  John Colter was the discoverer or the first White man to come through.  However the building front is just like my town date on the building predates buildings in my area.


----------



## bnbheartdisney

Stacerita said:


> Almost as sad as the little Chommoro girl from Guam.  She's wearing a traditional costume as well.



I know that this is an old post, but... where is the Chamorrita?  I never noticed!  I need a pic of "cousin"!


----------



## DisneyIsMagical

Albort said:


> This isnt really a secret but its just really funny.
> 
> I know how to make Mr Potato head look like he is stoned or drunk...



Just out of curiosity...how? (if you can share of course...)


----------



## Ariel224

bumbershoot said:


> 50sjayne...
> Tortilla Jos has changed their walkup window just since May of '09, so it depends on how long ago that info was posted whether or not it's still good.



Still the same great tacos and nachos at very reasonable prices.  They just converted the takeout window to an indoor ordering area with a fenced-off outdoor dining patio.


----------



## Albort

DisneyIsMagical said:


> Just out of curiosity...how? (if you can share of course...)



wear polarized sunglasses...


----------



## MeRSiamese

Great thread!  Love the tips and info!  Thanks all!


----------



## dxcspilk

Great thread!


----------



## 50sjayne

Ariel224 said:


> Still the same great tacos and nachos at very reasonable prices.  They just converted the takeout window to an indoor ordering area with a fenced-off outdoor dining patio.



Thanks .


----------



## Purplegal

These are great! I just sat here for over an hour reading every single page! 

This is not a secret but something fun we have always done...bring Disney trivia cards with you and ask questions in lines..others around you get involved and its a fun way to pass the time!


----------



## Minuet888

AJA55 said:


> Sorry.....I havn't read all the posts but....here is the Disneyland list that I had put together for our trip last year provided by many, many people here on the Dis:
> 
> DINSEYLAND
> 
> That "Talk to Stitch" exhibit sounds cool! Tell me more!
> It's similar to the Turtle Talk with Crush over at DCA but more of a one on one experience. You start by signing up on a waiting list if you are interested in talking to Stitch. The wait will vary depending on how crowded it is but each 'visit' runs about 5 minutes each. When it is your turn, you are led to the area that is set up with a large 'video phone' system that allows you to talk to Stitch directly. Stitch is shown on the vid-screen while conversing with your party and it is completely different each time you do it. Stitch's conversations are completely improvised (by whoever is operating him) and directly dependent by what you ask, say, are wearing, etc. It's very entertaining.
> 
> At the end of your visit, Stitch asks to take your picture and you get a souvenir card with a website/password to retrieve your pictures later (Stitch keeps a copy for himself).
> 
> .




Where is the talk to stitch located???  I've even heard of this let alone seen it


----------



## Minuet888

nthooze said:


> This is a secret that has been dismantled but not that many years ago, there was a plain looking door on the castle wall near the oft mentioned wishing well that would lead you into the castle for a tour of displays all set to eerie lighting similar to the affect in the sleeping beauty film.  My wife has told me about her discovering this as a child and how disappointed she was to find it had be torn out to make room for fire works storage.
> 
> Walt would not be happy.
> 
> She also told me the story of there being 99 'secrets' placed around the park, Walt wanted there to be new things to discover with every visit.



The sleeping beauty story thing in the castle was still there went I went last year


----------



## Briarrose1306

Minuet888 said:


> The sleeping beauty story thing in the castle was still there went I went last year



Yes, they reopened the castle walk through, but you go in at a different place now (to the left of the castle after you walk through it).  I feel like they completely re-did it too, didn't it actually have rooms set up back in the day, or am I totally hallucinating?


----------



## disneyeh

SUBSCRIBING!  off to disney in 2 weeks


----------



## the donut

Rode Monsters, Inc. for the first time in awhile a couple of weeks ago, and at the very end of the ride, they've added a new picture to the doors with an accompanying smell.


----------



## frijolefrito

Albort said:


> wear polarized sunglasses...



lame.


----------



## walkerelt001

disney


----------



## offwego

Bump...more secrets, please!


----------



## Jen&Trenton

Wow, this is so awesome. My fiance really introduced me to the joys of DLR only a couple years ago and now I'm more obsessed than he is! Next trip is in July, yee-haw! SUBSCRIBING!!!


----------



## momrek06

Wow, this thread is FIVE YEARS OLD .. I guess I have allot of reading to do!!! 

I LOVE the hidden secrets and tips  I am going to write some of them down and take them with me when I go in April!!!


----------



## onlyn2urmoney

Wow I cant believe a 5 year old thread and no one posted about Lillians favorite horse the on the carousel. You can find it by looking for the horse with the gold tooth. Even after the recent refurbishment its still there!

Also there is no gum sold in the parks. And ive heard but dont know if its true that each trash can is so many steps away from eachother. The amount of steps was the amount of steps it took Walt to eat a hot dog. Last the old photo and candy kiosk is where you would buy your E tickets when the park opened and you needed a ticket for each ride.


----------



## Minuet888

Just going through my tip lists and wondering if a few things are still true-- or the status on them...

I seem to remember there's no magic shop anymore?

*Magic shop was gone for a while but is back now*
Quote:
If you like magic: Go to the Magic Shop and ask the magician there if they have any new tricks. They will often do a little mini-show for you.  

Quote:
Go see ASIMO the robot show in Innoventions.  

I remember seeing this when we were there in March last year:

[B]ASIMO is now gone[/B] 


Quote:
Play musical Chairs with Alice and the Mad Hatter at 2:30pm every day at Coke Corner.  

Quote:
Watch the singing and dancing show across from Monsters in DCA - very sweet medley of songs and inspirations - and a special meet and greet for Cinderella, Mickey and Woody, to boot!  

*DRAWN TO THE MAGIC had its last show last October, a former student of mine (Andrew) was a performer in that show they are replacing it with something else*Quote:
...I also love to go through the area in DCA where Crush talks..they have a place I recently discovered..You can put your voice in a Disney movie..you can find out which character you are most like.  

Quote:
If you enjoy music, visit Farley the Fiddler at the Mercantile porch in Frontierland. He plays 11:00, 12:00, 1:00, 2:30, 3:30 & 4:30 (except on his days off, which have been Tuesday and Wednesday) He is great entertainer, knows a lot about music, and can strike up a conversation with anyone. He's fun (but difficult) to try to stump on a tune.  

*No longer there*
We looked everywhere last time for this and couldn't find it:


Quote:
Telephone at Indiana Jones. The telephone just to the left of the
Indiana Jones ride is not a real phone. In fact if you pick it up you will
hear them talking about the expedition! Very cool  

Quote:
I think if you go to City Hall you can get something to translate the hyrogliphics in the line for Indiana Jones.  

*not anymore hasn't been that way for a  while, only when the ride fiorst opened and the lines were long they handed them out as you entered the line so you had something to do*Quote:
In the queuing line for Indianna Jones, deep inside, in the middle of all of the bamboo poles, there is one that looks a little crooked. Pull on it hard, and the cavern will boom like a cave in. First time someone did it, it scared me to death!  

Quote:
The Market House on Main Street, U.S.A., at Disneyland, patterned after a general store from the turn of the century, has always had the old-fashioned telephones, and you can still pick up the receiver and listen in on the party line  

Quote:
Since 1955, Main Streets Market House has given free refills on coffee. Purchase a cup of coffee (regular, decaf, vanilla or hazelnut) for $2.59 and save your receipt.  

Quote:
Also you can get free refills on your drinks at Pizza Port and the Mexican food restaurant in Frontierland.  

Quote:
Tortilla Joe's walk up window also has 2-3 tacos for about $5.


----------



## onlyn2urmoney

Ive also heard alot of the plants in Fantasyland are edible


----------



## dl_crazy

Actually, it is in Tomorrowland, not Fantasyland.

In 1998, Tomorrowland was re-designed with the concept of "Agrifuture," meaning that all plants are edible.


----------



## frijolefrito

I don't have the time but it'd be cool to compile all this and edit out all the old stuff no longer relevant... maybe I'll do it in a couple days


----------



## Disney Dreams

It's been a while since this thread has surfaced from the deep down pages of posts gone by.



Minuet888 said:


> Just going through my tip lists and wondering if a few things are still tru or the status on them...
> 
> Quote:
> Go see ASIMO the robot show in Innoventions.
> 
> I remember seeing this when we were there in March last year:
> 
> *ASIMO is now gone*


Not true. ASIMO shows are everyday, several times throughout the day. Watched one earlier this week.  Cool show.



onlyn2urmoney said:


> Ive also heard alot of the plants in Fantasyland are edible





Minuet888 said:


> ...I seem to remember there's no magic shop anymore?
> 
> *Magic shop was gone for a while but is back now*


Just a point of clarification in case anyone is interested...  The magic shop was never actually gone, just closed for some changes.  It actually changed hands.  The Magic Shop is no longer run by Disney, but rather by Houdini's Magic Store (as in, Las Vegas).  Inside, in addition to the magic merchandise, you can also buy some Houdini items.  The employees are not Disney cast members, but employees of Houdini's.  



dl_crazy said:


> Actually, it is in Tomorrowland, not Fantasyland.  In 1998, Tomorrowland was re-designed with the concept of "Agrifuture," meaning that all plants are edible.


However, it seems worth stating for those who are of the curious type, that I have been told by cast members not to actually sample any of it as there are pesticides, fertilizer, etc... placed on them.

-Dreams


----------



## frijolefrito

Walts Apartament:

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/06/24/a-look-inside-walt-disneys-apartment/
http://www2.ocregister.com/multimedia/disneyapartment/

"Walt Disney had an apartment above the Fire Station where he'd often work/spend the night inside the park. To this day, there's always a light left on in the window in his memory."

Club 33

Link:  http://www.disneylandclub33.com/

"Club 33 is a private club located in the heart of the New Orleans Square section of Disneyland. Officially maintained as a secret feature of the theme park, the entrance of the club is located next to the Blue Bayou Restaurant at "33 Royal Street" with the entrance recognizable by an ornate address plate with the number 33 engraved on it.[1] When riding Pirates of the Caribbean, just as the ride departs, the Blue Bayou restaurant is visible, but the balconies above it are actually a part of Club 33.
Club 33 members and their guests have exclusive access to the club's restaurant, and the premises are not open to the public at large. It is the only location within Disneyland to offer alcoholic beverages, though Disneyland has a park-wide liquor license and has set up bars throughout the park for private events. 
With a dinner reservation  you  get free access to both Disney parks whenever they are open, plus early park admission several days each week. In addition, members are provided with valet parking to the overall Disney resort and access to Lilly Belle, the presidential caboose car on the Disneyland Railroad. "

The Lilly belle:

Link: http://www.disneylandclub33.com/Lilly%20Belle.htm
http://www.mouseplanet.com/7261/The_Lilly_Belle

"Shortly after Disneyland opened, Walt told his wife Lillian that he would like to build a parlor car. It would be great to ride outside on the Santa Fe and Disneyland Railroad studying landscape, buildings, etc. Maybe have lunch on the train, discuss plans for future ideas of Disneyland. All of this came as a result of Walt's great enthusiasm for trains. Now the open car from the first passenger train has been converted into an elegant parlor car, or the President car, so named in honor of the first president of the Disneyland Railroad, who was Walt Disney."

There is pictures and more information there BAM!

Hidden Mickeys

Link: http://www.hiddenmickeys.org/HiddenMickey.html
http://www.hiddenmickeysguide.com/catalog.php
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hidden_Mickey
Ipod App for this don’t know the link:

"A Hidden Mickey is a representation of Mickey Mouse that has been inserted subtly into the design of a ride, attraction, or other location in a Disney theme park or elsewhere on Disney properties."  There are also other hidden characters in the park but mickey is the most prevelant.

Yesterland:

http://www.yesterland.com/

A website dedicated to old disney rides.  

"Luigi's Roamin' Tires, which looks like the 1960s Tomorrowland "Flying Saucers" ride."

These are my favorites!


----------



## Smltown96

Great thread!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Minuet888 said:


> Where is the talk to stitch located???  I've even heard of this let alone seen it



It used to be inside Innoventions in Tomorrowland.  It does not exist anymore.  We had done it a few time.  It was a fun exhibit!

If you search online, you can find video of it.

- Dreams


----------



## I have/need codes

I looooove finding the little hidden gems.. The biggest butte on BIG THUNDER looks like a howling wolf if you see it from Big thunder trail..


----------



## rosiep

frijolefrito said:


> With a dinner reservation  you  get free access to both Disney parks whenever they are open, plus early park admission several days each week. In addition, members are provided with valet parking to the overall Disney resort and access to Lilly Belle, the presidential caboose car on the Disneyland Railroad. "
> 
> !



If you are having lunch as a *guest* of a member do you still get to ride in Lilly Belle or is that a perk for members only?


----------



## deesquared

> !
> If you are having lunch as a guest of a member do you still get to ride in Lilly Belle or is that a perk for members only?



You can ask the Train Conductor if the LillyBelle is running when you are at Main Street Station.  You can then ask to book an appointment to ride in it.  Some of the ladies on the DisDiva trip mentioned this, and said that they got to look in a special photo album during the ride.


----------



## angipoo

subscribing - need to learn all the "secrets" I can


----------



## ArchOwl

frijolefrito said:


> Walts Apartament:
> 
> Club 33
> 
> Link:  http://www.disneylandclub33.com/
> 
> "Club 33 is a private club located in the heart of the New Orleans Square section of Disneyland. Officially maintained as a secret feature of the theme park, the entrance of the club is located next to the Blue Bayou Restaurant at "33 Royal Street" with the entrance recognizable by an ornate address plate with the number 33 engraved on it.[1] When riding Pirates of the Caribbean, just as the ride departs, the Blue Bayou restaurant is visible, but the balconies above it are actually a part of Club 33.
> Club 33 members and their guests have exclusive access to the club's restaurant, and the premises are not open to the public at large. It is the only location within Disneyland to offer alcoholic beverages, though Disneyland has a park-wide liquor license and has set up bars throughout the park for private events.
> With a dinner reservation  you  get free access to both Disney parks whenever they are open, *plus early park admission several days each week. * In addition, members are provided with valet parking to the overall Disney resort and access to Lilly Belle, the presidential caboose car on the Disneyland Railroad. "
> 
> //www.disneylandclub33.com/Lilly%20Belle.htm[/URL]
> http://www.mouseplanet.com/7261/The_Lilly_Belle



I am interested in the bolded part above.  Is this talking about Magic Morning?  If so, this is the first I have heard of this particular benefit and find it interesting.  Any Club 33 members care to elaborate on this?


----------



## Minuet888

Disney Dreams said:


> It's been a while since this thread has surfaced from the deep down pages of posts gone by.
> 
> 
> Not true. ASIMO shows are everyday, several times throughout the day. Watched one earlier this week.  Cool show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a point of clarification in case anyone is interested...  The magic shop was never actually gone, just closed for some changes.  It actually changed hands.  The Magic Shop is no longer run by Disney, but rather by Houdini's Magic Store (as in, Las Vegas).  Inside, in addition to the magic merchandise, you can also buy some Houdini items.  The employees are not Disney cast members, but employees of Houdini's.
> 
> 
> However, it seems worth stating for those who are of the curious type, that I have been told by cast members not to actually sample any of it as there are pesticides, fertilizer, etc... placed on them.
> 
> -Dreams



hmm, my friend said that the whole Asimo exhibit was gone and even sent me pictures of the giant empty space.  I'll see if I can't find those photos.


----------



## disneyeh

leaving for disney in 3 sleeps so i'm subscribing!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Minuet888 said:


> hmm, my friend said that the whole Asimo exhibit was gone and even sent me pictures of the giant empty space.  I'll see if I can't find those photos.



ASIMO is not an exhibit.  The ASIMO show is inside the Honda Theatre upstairs in Innoventions.  There is a large empty space in the building near the theatre where you used to be able learn to ride a Segway.  Maybe your friend was confused as to what the ASIMO show actually is?  It is a live stage show, not an exhibit.

In any case, it is absolutely still there.  

- Dreams


----------



## frijolefrito

Can anyone confirm this:

In 1957, Walt Disney decided to build an area to the left of Frontierland called Holidayland. It was built for corporate events and office picnics, and had its own entrance separate from the rest of the park. People could order picnic baskets and beer while overlooking Disneyland, but guests didnt really take to it. It closed in 1961 and is the only Land ever to get shut down at Disneyland. Today, its the area that the Pirates of the Caribbean ride and Haunted Mansion stretch into, he explained.

Strodder said there was also a circus at Disneyland in 1955 that was only open for six weeks before visitors were over it. He said admission cost an extra fee and the circus workers were a bit rough around the edges  crass carnies instead of your typical wholesome Disneyland cast members.


----------



## skiingfast

frijolefrito said:


> Can anyone confirm this:
> 
> In 1957, Walt Disney decided to build an area to the left of Frontierland called Holidayland. It was built for corporate events and office picnics, and had its own entrance separate from the rest of the park. People could order picnic baskets and beer while overlooking Disneyland, but guests didnt really take to it. It closed in 1961 and is the only Land ever to get shut down at Disneyland. Today, its the area that the Pirates of the Caribbean ride and Haunted Mansion stretch into, he explained.
> 
> Strodder said there was also a circus at Disneyland in 1955 that was only open for six weeks before visitors were over it. He said admission cost an extra fee and the circus workers were a bit rough around the edges  crass carnies instead of your typical wholesome Disneyland cast members.



Both are semi true, though I'm not sure about every detail.  One is kind of wrong.  The circus costing extra is not extraordinary by any means.  All attractions cost a seperate fee when DL opened.  It just had it's own ticket instead of being an E ticket attraction.

Without going into more detail let me point out a site you might like.

http://www.yesterland.com/


----------



## frijolefrito

I linked that site earlier.  Holiday land huh.


----------



## M4travels

ArchOwl said:


> I am interested in the bolded part above.  Is this talking about Magic Morning?  If so, this is the first I have heard of this particular benefit and find it interesting.



This is regarding Magic Morning.  The entry, however, is for the member and 1 guest.

Michael


----------



## ArchOwl

M4travels said:


> This is regarding Magic Morning.  The entry, however, is for the member and 1 guest.
> 
> Michael



Thanks for the info!


----------



## hkkatie

Awesome thread! I am contemplating a stop at DL and DCA this August when we are back in the US for a little bit. This has been so fun to read!


----------



## frijolefrito

we run out of secrets?


----------



## Muddy Rivers

Subscribing.


----------



## joelybelly

Cant believe how many great finds there are in this thread!! Im so excited and have to get more paper for my list of things to look for and find. Maybe I can find something new to post here

Thank you all for the info


----------



## deesquared

Okay, here's a new secret...
Thurl Ravenscroft, the owner of the amazing deep voice heard in "Grim Grinning Ghosts" and many other Disney attractions and movies, also provides the voice of one of the parrots in the Tiki Room.  Can you guess which one?

I'll post the answer later!

PS - He also sang "You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch".  Love that voice!


----------



## skiingfast

deesquared said:


> Okay, here's a new secret...
> Thurl Ravenscroft, the owner of the amazing deep voice heard in "Grim Grinning Ghosts" and many other Disney attractions and movies, also provides the voice of one of the parrots in the Tiki Room.  Can you guess which one?
> 
> I'll post the answer later!
> 
> PS - He also sang "You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch".  Love that voice!



Fritz, I always though it's kind of funny because of his other voices that he did Fritz with a german accent.


----------



## deesquared

Ahhh...skiingfast, you _are_fast!
Yup, Thurl voices Fritz, the German parrot!
"Ach du lieber!"


----------



## Muddy Rivers

Subscribing


----------



## frijolefrito

is this stickied?


----------



## pindecisive

I was super disappointed when I came back in 07 and there was no more Jamboree. It was one of the things I most loved about my first trip to DL, that small bear swinging on her swing


----------



## Muddy Rivers

A great thread.  Enjoying the Secrets!


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

frijolefrito said:


> is this stickied?





It's in the * DLR Info/Links - Maps, Hotels, DISer Reviews, Hydroguy's tips, NEWBIE INFO here! thread.  There are a few interesting links there.


----------



## sophies*mom

The grates on main street have a vanilla smell pumped through them to make Disney guests hungry. During the holiday months they change the smell to peppermint.

The Casey Jr. train was originally supposed to be a rollercoaster and would've been DL's first thrill ride.


----------



## joelybelly

sophies*mom said:


> The grates on main street have a vanilla smell pumped through them to make Disney guests hungry. During the holiday months they change the smell to peppermint.
> 
> The Casey Jr. train was originally supposed to be a rollercoaster and would've been DL's first thrill ride.



WOW! We go in 2 wks and I know Im going to look crazy but Im going to smell the gates I will try not to make it so obvious


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I have some young friends who recently got their annual passes, and they have diligently been learning about all of the special touches and secrets at the resort.  I have fun listening to them tell me about their latest adventures.  

I sent them a link to this thread so they can learn more.


----------



## Dash&Maggie

I'm sure this has been previously mentioned in this thread but just thought I would pass along since it was brought to our attention when we were at DL last week.  While waiting in line for Peter Pan's Flight another guest mentioned looking up at the window above the Snow White's Adventure attraction.  Maleficent peeks out from behind the curtains and looks down upon the guests in Fantasyland!  Very cool!


----------



## sophies*mom

joelybelly said:


> WOW! We go in 2 wks and I know Im going to look crazy but Im going to smell the gates I will try not to make it so obvious



Well, my post said _grates_ so you'll look pretty silly sniffing gates!! ha ha. 
I do remember smelling the vanilla. It smells like waffle cones (and maybe it is, too, since Gibson Girl is right there on Main St.) But I don't remember smelling peppermint during Christmas time. That was a tid-bit I read from somebody else on another forum.


----------



## furb & dez

Dash&Maggie said:


> I'm sure this has been previously mentioned in this thread...


Yes, on the first page.



Dash&Maggie said:


> ...but just thought I would pass along since it was brought to our attention when we were at DL last week.  While waiting in line for Peter Pan's Flight another guest mentioned looking up at the window above the Snow White's Adventure attraction.  *Maleficent* peeks out from behind the curtains and looks down upon the guests in Fantasyland!  Very cool!


It's not Maleficent, it's the Wicked Queen.


----------



## MenchieMan87

Just read all 24 pages of this, and I doubt I'm the first one. Great thread! Here are a few I can add:

On the Indiana Jones ride, there is a small area behind the projection screen in the queue which I believe you can only access if you're doing single rider or if you are (or are traveling with) a guest with disabilities. In that area there is a crate labeled "Send to Club Obi Wan." This is a reference to a club in the second Indiana Jones movie; which is itself a refrence to, of course, Star Wars! 

Also, I'm surprised no one mentioned the "Wells Expedition" sign on the Matterhorn. It was put there to honor Frank Wells, Disney's President and Chief Operating Officer from 1984 to his tragic death in 1994. Wells was an avid mountain climber, and there is a matching "Wells Expedition" sign on Expedition Everest at WDW, though Everest is the only one of the Seven Summits he was not able to complete in his lifetime. (According to Wikipedia, " bad weather forced his party to give up one day before reaching the summit.") There is also a building at the studio in Burbank named after him that is home to, among other things, a Starbucks where I did daily coffee runs as an intern last year. 

My last secret is something most people probably won't care about, but it will amuse weirdos like me.  If you are in line for any Disneyland ride and there is an emergency exit, and a rope between you and the exit, look at the rope. It probably is split in the middle, with two magnets holding it together. (I assume this is so if someone is sprinting towards the exit the rope won't trip them.) I discovered this by accident when I tried to lean on the rope  and since then if I'm bored  in line and I see one I might dramatically karate chop it! Just be sure to put it back after.


----------



## Dash&Maggie

furb & dez said:


> Yes, on the first page.
> 
> It's not Maleficent, it's the Wicked Queen.



Yes, it's the Wicked Queen! I stand corrected!

Just trying to share a little piece of Disney magic that my family got to experience on our first trip to DL.  Have a magical day!


----------



## lcasa

I see someone already mentioned Walt's apartment above the firehouse - here's some great pictures though:

http://www.apepenpublishing.com/Walt_Apt2.html
Great story about the firepole - Walt used to show it off since it went from his apartment to the firehouse - but they had to close it off when a kid shimmied up!

And there's also some pics from inside Club 33:
http://www.apepenpublishing.com/Club_33.html

Some of the folks in those pics are from the forum on that site.


----------



## helenb

I haven't been to DL since 2008, so I don't know if this is still there, but just outside of Indiana Jones (near the exit) is a 'pay telephone'. If you pick it up, it will play various messages from the 'operator'. One of the best ones is from someone trying to reach the Swiss Family Robinson', which is apropos, since they were displaced form their (nearby) treehouse) in favor it Tarzan. There's also a redirected message referring you to the Jungle Cruise.


----------



## PirateNat

Wow, just read about 15 pages of this thread, fantastic! thanks so much everyone for posting your secrets, i'm 18 and going to DLC for the first time ever, a week today! Im like, SO excited!!!!!!!!  
cant wait to see what i can remember and find from these posts 
xx


----------



## tancee

This is a great thread. I can't wait to look for some of these things on our trip. 19 molre days to go.


----------



## LaLaDisney

This goes along with a PP about smells. If you ride Heimlich's (sp?) Chew Chew train in DCA, when you get to the box of circus animal crackers, it smells like graham crackers. Back in DL on the Winnie the Pooh ride, a sweet, most likely honey smell is piped in during the ride.


----------



## rcgrahamm

Love this post - will need to condense and print before my december trip!!!


----------



## PirateNat

Just finished alllll the pages. LOVING the secrets still.  Anymore for anymore?  Will be in Disneyland this Wednesday! So so so excited. Keep randomly reeling off information and tid-bits to the girl im going with what ive learned from this forum. Love being a dis geek!!! 
Hope everyones having/had a magical day wherever you are in the world  
ps. How do I subscribe to this thread? xx


----------



## PirateNat

Nevermind i worked it out!! xx


----------



## MenchieMan87

Also, Disneyland has a small petting zoo!!! (Not sure if this is a real secret, but I didn't know about it for a long time.) It's in Frontierland right next to Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.


----------



## GoofyDuck32

I have/need codes said:


> I looooove finding the little hidden gems.. The biggest butte on BIG THUNDER looks like a howling wolf if you see it from Big thunder trail..



Actually, it is called an inbetween, and it is not shaped like a howling wolf(not saying it does not look like a wolf from the trail), but actually it is shaped like the top of the petrified tree in the near by area.


----------



## joelybelly

MenchieMan87 said:


> Also, Disneyland has a small petting zoo!!! (Not sure if this is a real secret, but I didn't know about it for a long time.) It's in Frontierland right next to Big Thunder Ranch BBQ.



I NEVER knew this! My kids will just love it!!! Thank you


----------



## Sappermont

Hi! You'll love DL! I lived in CA for several years and went frequently as a day-visitor. I apologize if someone has already suggested this but one of things I liked to do to escape the heat and/or crowds as to duck into the California Adventure hotel and eat at their snack bar restaurant. It was rarely crowded - on par with WDW's theming and had a wide selection of eats.  The hotel itself is a nice place to explore.  Have fun!!


----------



## MenchieMan87

joelybelly said:


> I NEVER knew this! My kids will just love it!!! Thank you



You're very welcome! It's so random and there weren't that many people there. Just don't let the goats out!


----------



## HansLanda

If you're a Buzz Lightyear Astro Blasters fan, when you get get to the part where Zurge is, there is a secret target in him, there are no markings or anything like that, but it's right underneath the "Z" on his chest. This gives you 100k points every time you hit it.


----------



## Goofy4Pooh

Thank you to everyone that has posted 'secrets', helpful hints , and little known places/activities/things to do.  My DH and I will be winging our way to DLR in September for our 30th Anniversary .  I have read this entire thread and made a checklist  that I will take with us as we tour the parks.  It will be fun to see how many we manage to do and see.  Those I miss will go the the top of the list for the next visit! 

Keep 'em coming


----------



## candygirlIRE

Goofy4Pooh said:


> I have read this entire thread and made a checklist  that I will take with us as we tour the parks.  It will be fun to see how many we manage to do and see.  Those I miss will go the the top of the list for the next visit!
> 
> Keep 'em coming





You are a much BETTER person than I!!!  

I really need to find the time to make a list, there are some amazing things to do and search for in this thread!!! 
Can find a moment with the 3 kids 




Thanks to everyone who posted and continues to post!!! FANTASTIC!!


----------



## PirateNat

dlander said:


> I know this is technically not a secret but... the Cone Shop on Main St is the best place to get ice cream!  I always walk past Gibson Girl with the super long line and then head to the Cone Shop.  I've never seen more than 5 people in line.  And they have the amazing Firehouse Sundae!



Thank you for this amazing tip!!! Scorching hot today while waiting for the parade and I went in gisbon girl, the queue was about 20 people long no jokes!! Remembered this post and asked a CM for the other ice cream store, found the cone shop, no one around, no queue, excellent ice cream and incredibly cute CM served me! Score. Thanks <3


----------



## dlander

Yay PirateNet! So glad you remembered my favorite secret  I am headed to Disneyland on Monday and am looking forward to a visit to the Cone Shop.


----------



## snoangel

Love this! Bump!!

Any hints for scoring more points on toy story mania?  My hubby always wins!


----------



## SarafinaPink

Just heard this straight from an Imagineer on the team that worked on this, but right before Tarzan came out Disney was looking at the aging Swiss Family Robinson Treehouse and wanted to spruce it up but found out that it would take around $3 million just to replace all the leaves on the tree.  They decided to tear it down to make way for something else.  A few Imagineers convinced Disney to save the treehouse and retheme it for the opening of the new movie, Tarzan.  The Imagineers felt that the treehouse was too important and historical, so it was easier to re theme it than lose it.


----------



## DVCRocks

What an amazing thread!  Thanks everyone!  I read every comment on every page and have several pages of notes as a result.  Will definitely put these to good use when we're there for the first time in a few weeks!

Bumping up to see if anyone has anything to add...


----------



## skiingfast

snoangel said:


> Love this! Bump!!
> 
> Any hints for scoring more points on toy story mania?  My hubby always wins!



Watch youtube, there are some videos that give tips on how to open the easter eggs.  Make sure it the new video with TS# characters because the scenes have changed.  The ride is the same at WDW so a video of either ride will work.  Shoot Fast, your ammo doesn't run out.


----------



## Louie166

Going to DL today so i will confirm this secret to make sure even though it worked for me in the past. On the buzz lightyear ride, there are two zergs that you will see. A cast member told me that on the middle of his chest in both zergs there is a small black dot, almost looks like a little hole. Shoot at that and it will surely give you plenty of points. Try it out guys.


----------



## thelittletiffany

Louie166 said:


> Going to DL today so i will confirm this secret to make sure even though it worked for me in the past. On the buzz lightyear ride, there are two zergs that you will see. A cast member told me that on the middle of his chest in both zergs there is a small black dot, almost looks like a little hole. Shoot at that and it will surely give you plenty of points. Try it out guys.



I've been told this too!  My friend and I went on the ride at least 20 times one year and the cast member recognized us so we asked how it was possible that people were getting a million points.  He said that he heard one of the Zergs has a black circle on his chest that you can shoot to get a ton of points.  We never were able to find it though, haha.


----------



## spacemermaid

Louie166 said:


> Going to DL today so i will confirm this secret to make sure even though it worked for me in the past. On the buzz lightyear ride, there are two zergs that you will see. A cast member told me that on the middle of his chest in both zergs there is a small black dot, almost looks like a little hole. Shoot at that and it will surely give you plenty of points. Try it out guys.



I can confirm that this is true...I've hit the dot a few times and it instantly gives you a huge number of points


----------



## JH87

spacemermaid said:


> I can confirm that this is true...I've hit the dot a few times and it instantly gives you a huge number of points



I HAVE to try this next time! Is it on the big Zurg during the final big battle scene? Or the Zurg closer to the front of the ride?


----------



## jonathonkgutierrez

Now I can win!


----------



## spacemermaid

JH87 said:


> I HAVE to try this next time! Is it on the big Zurg during the final big battle scene? Or the Zurg closer to the front of the ride?



IIRC, it's the one early in the ride. I can't get Youtube to work right now, so I'm not *100%* sure. But as I remember it, it's not the one at the end.


----------



## JH87

spacemermaid said:


> IIRC, it's the one early in the ride. I can't get Youtube to work right now, so I'm not *100%* sure. Bust as I remember it, it's not the one at the end.



Thanks! I always loose on this ride, so this tip is going to come in very handy!


----------



## spacemermaid

JH87 said:


> Thanks! I always loose on this ride, so this tip is going to come in very handy!



No problem...hope it improves your score! Just look for the thing on Zurg's chest between the 2 lines; it looks kind of like the tiny camera lens on a cellphone.


----------



## iKristin

I can never hit it lol, I always try but it's so hard to aim at it


----------



## hkkatie

awesome. We are heading to DL tomorrow, and DCA on Tuesday, and now I have a page of notes of things to look for and do.  Can't wait!!


----------



## VernonP

Briarrose1306 said:


> Yes, they reopened the castle walk through, but you go in at a different place now (to the left of the castle after you walk through it).  I feel like they completely re-did it too, didn't it actually have rooms set up back in the day, or am I totally hallucinating?


I remember (faintly) in the early 60's ('64 I think) that there were little "windows" to look at small vignettes.  I DO remember that my father had to pick me up to look into the scenes.



deesquared said:


> Okay, here's a new secret...
> Thurl Ravenscroft, the owner of the amazing deep voice heard in "Grim Grinning Ghosts" and many other Disney attractions and movies, also provides the voice of one of the parrots in the Tiki Room.  Can you guess which one?
> 
> I'll post the answer later!
> 
> PS - He also sang "You're a mean one, Mr. Grinch".  Love that voice!



Most people will remember his voice as Tony the Tiger from Kellogg's Frosted Flakes.

P.S. Great thread!  I am planning my third visit to DLR in October and will have to check out some of these "secrets".  The first time I went was about 1964.  I remember the _Monsanto Home Of The Future _and the _Flying Saucers _in Tomorrowland - I wasn't tall enough to ride the _Flying Saucers_, and the next time we went, they were GONE.  My family told me that I was just "making them up" when we went back in 1969.  Thanks to Yesterland I have proof that I was right.


----------



## FlameGirl

Next time you are walking by the Plaza Pavilion, look up at the roof. The back 1/2 of it is shared with the Tiki Room and is thatched.


----------



## glenpreece

tink929 said:


> The last time we went, my daughter had hot pink hair and Roz commented on the strange hair color on that "pretty little girl in the middle." My daughter thought it was the coolest thing she ever heard.


I remember when we went in 2009 that Roz commented on my friend's glasses saying they had similar ones, she was so caught off guard she was lost for words.


----------



## LittleToni

Mary Jo said:


> It's in the * DLR Info/Links - Maps, Hotels, DISer Reviews, Hydroguy's tips, NEWBIE INFO here! thread.  There are a few interesting links there.



Which needs to be gently updated hehe. Single Rider/FP thread the most, 2009 seems a long time ago now with ST and other changes  Still awesome but a little behind the times  I need all info for SR/FP rides as I am going solo to DL in 2 weeks, woot!

(had to edit LOL! My 1st post in 5 years and I'm complaining... lol) sowwy


----------



## HmcEeyore

Have a great trip!


----------



## HmcEeyore

My last trip to Disneyland me and my family were there for awhile and on our last day we started to notice the plants and saw mini pinapples(sorry i an not a spelling bee champ!) and oranges and other it was very intersting. So if you are there for awhile I would suggest looking. But if you arent then look last because the rides are amazing!


----------



## HmcEeyore

Candy Cane Inn is very nice to stay at it is walking distance to the parks. Also they have a bus thing which is good for little kids and they have free breakfast


----------



## perlster

Here's what may be a new one - maybe someone noticed it before I did last Wednesday, maybe not ...

Try to find the remote control hidden somewhere in the Star Tours queue.


----------



## JH87

glenpreece said:


> I remember when we went in 2009 that Roz commented on my friend's glasses saying they had similar ones, she was so caught off guard she was lost for words.



I think Roz has a thing for people in glasses....she always picks on my sister and comments on her glasses.


----------



## hkkatie

We just went to Disneyland and California Adventure last week. 

Disneyland:

I found a perfect spot to watch the fireworks at Disneyland. Between the Matterhorn and Tomorrowland. Hardly anyone is there, you are right under the fireworks, and you can still see Tinkerbell and Dumbo. It was great.

Also, if you want to get on Peter Pan or Mr. Toad's right after the fireworks, they have a line on the left, right next to Mr Toad's. They let all of those people in line first before letting everyone else in to that section that is closed off during the fireworks. (Wish I'd known that before standing like a dork at the front of the rope. We were trying to get on Mr. Toad's but nobody told us we were also supposed to get in the line. I only heard them say it was for Peter Pan.)

For those who question just how scary Snow White's Scary Adventure (or whatever it's called) really is, it is _really_ scary. Especially at 11pm at night. My kids (4 & 8) were both terrified, and the trees are really creepy.

I remember hearing this tip before, not sure if it was in these forums or somewhere else, but if you go to the left first after Mainstreet, (Adventureland / Frontierland), the lines are super short. Maybe run over to Star Tours first to get a fastpass, and then book it over to Adventureland. You can get on Indiana Jones and the Jungle Boat Ride immediately with no line. Also, if you go to Autopia earlier in the day, the line is fairly short, too.

If your child's ice cream melts off the stick and falls on the ground (yes, this happened to my 4 year old), take the remnants to a cast member (or your crying child may be enough, lol. It was for us!) and they will write you a voucher (a "No Strings Attached" form) to get a replacement. Or just go back to where you got the ice cream, and they'll replace it. Sure made a world of difference to my daughter.

California Adventure:

It was our first time at DCA, and we loved it. I don't have too many tips, because I was busy just taking everything in. We got there at 9:45 and immediately went to get our fast passes for world of Color. We got Blue section for the 9pm show. Unfortunately, I didn't realize that people started lining up at 7pm to get their spots, so by the time we were ready to get in line, it was already too crowded. 

If at all possible, go to Toy Story Midway Mania as early as you can. We were in line for a whole hour. The ride was super fun, but I don't think I'd ever stand in line for an hour again. 

If you go see the "it's tough to be a bug" show in bug land, be forewarned that their signs saying "this show may be frightening for small children" are true. There are a couple scary parts that we didn't enjoy too much, but overall it was a fun show.

Don't miss the Aladdin show. It was awesome. 

Don't miss the Monster's Inc ride. It's kind of hidden away (I thought) but it was really cool. Really well done. 

That's all I can think of for now. We had such a great time. I wish we had 2 more days!!


----------



## larina

This is such a great thread! I'm more excited than ever about our Christmas at Disneyland!


----------



## greenkai3000

rcgrahamm said:


> Love this post - will need to condense and print before my december trip!!!



I'd love it a lot if you could share an updated list of all the tips, and secrets that are still good and valid.        I'll be going to the DL Resort with my family for the first time this October and want to make sure I'm able to share all the fun stuff with them.    Thank you!


----------



## smiles33

Goofy4Pooh said:


> Thank you to everyone that has posted 'secrets', helpful hints , and little known places/activities/things to do.  My DH and I will be winging our way to DLR in September for our 30th Anniversary .  I have read this entire thread and made a checklist  that I will take with us as we tour the parks.  It will be fun to see how many we manage to do and see.  Those I miss will go the the top of the list for the next visit!
> 
> Keep 'em coming



Would you share your checklist, too?  Maybe we could have the OP pin it to the first page so newbies don't have to read the entire thread to get the top tips?


----------



## HanSoloRider

If you want the best spot for Wold of Color eat at either Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country and have the World of Color dinner. At the end of your meal you'll get a special fast pass to view the show in the middle. Make sure you make reservations though.


----------



## KCmike

HanSoloRider said:


> If you want the best spot for Wold of Color eat at either Ariel's Grotto or Wine Country and have the World of Color dinner. At the end of your meal you'll get a special fast pass to view the show in the middle. Make sure you make reservations though.



We stayed at the GRand California last year and got fast passes as soon as you can in the morning (like 20th person back in line) and still received the second level which I think was blue) so are you saying by eating at one of the nicer restaurants I can get closer to the front railing?


----------



## HanSoloRider

KCmike said:


> We stayed at the GRand California last year and got fast passes as soon as you can in the morning (like 20th person back in line) and still received the second level which I think was blue) so are you saying by eating at one of the nicer restaurants I can get closer to the front railing?



You get "seating" in the very center of the show, it is much less crowded especially if you go to the later showing 9:00 I think it is. here is the website disneyland.disney.go.com/disneys-california-adventure/world-of-color/dining/


----------



## KCmike

Just one time though I would like to sit front and center at the railing to get the full effect.  How is that done?


----------



## sonnyjane

KCmike said:


> Just one time though I would like to sit front and center at the railing to get the full effect.  How is that done?



Take a look at the new color areas in the first post of the superthread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2542717&highlight=woc+superthread

To get "front and center", you'd need preferred dining (in green), but you can get pretty darn close to that by choosing to go in the "wet zone" in either the blue or red sections.  Blue FP's can be obtained for free by getting them early from the machines, or guaranteed by booking a WOC *LUNCH* at Wine Country Trattoria (the dinner gets you into the preferred section, lunch just gets you a blue FP).  You can get the red FP's for from the GRR machines as well, but they are the last color to be distributed.  Once you get one of those, you just have to make sure you line up 60-90 minutes early to ensure that you get the front railing spot that you want.  

One caveat is that the view is actually not as great from the very front row, as you can't really see everything that's happening, but it sounds like you've seen the show before and just want to see it from up close for fun.


----------



## BackIn33

KCmike said:


> Just one time though I would like to sit front and center at the railing to get the full effect.  How is that done?


From my experience (seen the show 30+ times), the Yellow and Red sections are the most central colors against the front-most rail. 

Blue does not have front rail AND center views. 

If you want to be against the rail, you need to get a Red or Yellow showpass and then get in the Wet Zone seating. 

Preferred Dining "seating" is center, but is not against the rail/ in the Wet Zone. 

The area against the rail, directly in front the Preferred Dining area is Yellow. Red is right next to yellow (on the right side if you're facing the water). If you're in the Red area, get as close to Yellow as possible to get the more center spot. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BackIn33

KCmike said:


> Just one time though I would like to sit front and center at the railing to get the full effect.  How is that done?


From my experience (seen the show 30+ times), the Yellow and Red sections are the most central colors against the front-most rail. 

Blue does not have front rail AND center views. 

If you want to be against the rail, you need to get a Red or Yellow showpass and then get in the Wet Zone seating. 

Preferred Dining "seating" is center, but is not against the rail/ in the Wet Zone. 

The area against the rail, directly in front the Preferred Dining area is Yellow. Red is right next to yellow (on the right side if you're facing the water). If you're in the Red area, get as close to Yellow as possible to get the more center spot. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## skiingfast

sonnyjane said:


> Take a look at the new color areas in the first post of the superthread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2542717&highlight=woc+superthread


----------



## disneylilbigkid

If you're like me, and reading this in 2012, you may or may not have had the patience to run through the 28 pages in the thread.
But if you're still like me, you went backwards and got to page 15 or so before getting nauseous scrolling .

Anyway, some updates and repeats for you in case you are just looking at the current post instead of going through the past few years:


Some things I don't recall seeing through the pages/updates currently that I've seen:


- They're now having cast members draw water art on the floor in certain places of the park.  If you can't see this in person, there's always youtube.  And though it might spoil the idea with knowing that they're actually trained to do this... there's still a million people in the park that will think that each person is just doing it for the heck of it.
- At DCA, the Aladdin musical once literally had a flying carpet during one of the scenes, but also does not take place anymore   You'll be able to youtube that as well.
- If you've never been to the restrooms by Alice in Wonderland... well, you should for a special theme.
- Indiana Jones: I haven't seen it yet, but there's a skeleton with Mickey Mouse ears on the ride.
- Indiana Jones: There's actually only ONE track at the beginning, even though it looks like there's 3 .
- Walt's old apartment is right about the firestation in Main Street.  Supposedly, the light is allwaayys burning, and the only time it isn't is when his daughters are in the park out of respect for him.
- Did you know, at DCA, there's an ENTIRE section that you may not know about?  Walk through one entrance and in there there's a lot rooms such as where you can draw your own moving pictures, do voice overs for different disney scenes, discover what character you most are like in the Beast's library, other animation rooms to learn from.  (Area is near where you can talk to Crush).

Repeated/reviewed/you might know for the first time:

- The eyore sign can be seen mostly at the front of the line in the projection room of Indiana Jones.  You CAN see it in the normal dark lighting, but that's if you already know it's there. 
- To REALLY see it, the CM has to shine a flashlight in the direction of it.
- There's a huge Mickey head on the wall also in the projection room.  Hard to spot a bit, but you kind of have to let your imagination roll with it.
- Walking through the caves of Indiana Jones, have you seen the temple in it?  (Discovered that the other day but I haven't run across it on the boards or sites).
- HIdden Mickeys are EVERYWHERE.  The most popular/easy ones that I can think of are at the ticket booths, and on the Haunted Mansion ride (think food for the 2nd one).
- Mrs. Potts and Chip are somewhere in the Tarzan treehouse.

Random tips:
- If you hate the taste of fountain water like I do, bring a waterbottle, but whenever you have to refill it, use one of those flavour packs you can add to flavour the water.
- Don't assume that EVERY SINGLE Cast Member has to be perfectly nice to you.  PLEASE remember they're human too, so if they treat you a certain way for 5 seconds, be an adult and maybe ask a few minutes later "Are you okay?" or "I don't necessarily like how we were treated..."  You don't know if they got called into work and are missing a family birthday, maybe they're stressed about school/work, or maybe a customer right before you just cursed them out or set them in a wrong mood and it was not their fault.  Maybe something is going on.  And YES they're paid to give you that 120% Disney experience, but they could have been Disney perfect all day long until those few moments you got to them... so being grouchy toward them isn't going to make anyone's trip better.  Just maybe you reacting positively toward them will help their day continue better as well as yours.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head .  Disneyland makes me extremely happy, and I'm not really sure why.  I hope these few sentences have also did nothing but add a little happiness in your day.  Back to reading the boards for me .


----------



## disneegrl4eva

disneylilbigkid said:


> If you're like me, and reading this in 2012, you may or may not have had the patience to run through the 28 pages in the thread.
> But if you're still like me, you went backwards and got to page 15 or so before getting nauseous scrolling .



hahaha right? oh and welcome to the DIS


----------



## lwilkison

lvstitch said:


> Yes please do not give away the location of the secret bathroom.  I had to find it on my own and so should everyone else



lvstitch, I totally agree! LOVE that bathroom especially when you have kids that need to go now and you know (most of the time) that bathroom is available!!


----------



## TwingleMum

Great thread thanks for all the tips!!


----------



## MotoXPrincess99

lwilkison said:
			
		

> lvstitch, I totally agree! LOVE that bathroom especially when you have kids that need to go now and you know (most of the time) that bathroom is available!!



The Secret Bathroom is no longer accessible.


----------



## Tiradan

disneylilbigkid said:


> Disneyland makes me extremely happy, and I'm not really sure why.



I know *EXACTLY* what you mean!


----------



## DoodlesMom

Awesome thread


----------



## missmulan

adreamisawish said:


> We met Mickey, Minnie, Aladdin, Aurora, Prince Phillip, Snow White, Goofy, Pinnochio and Alice in Wonderland all in a 30 minute time span. We stood outside of the character entrance/exit at the front of the park. If you walk through the tunnels, before Main Street, look to the right. You will see a large black and white mural made up of thousands of tiny pictures. At this gate is where you can find characters coming and going. They are happy to sign autographs and pose for a picture if you can catch them there, It was a great way for my kids to meet the characters, and they felt special, because they had not waited in a long line and the characters truly acted happy to see them.



yep!  i agree with this.

goofy came out once, took dd's hand and skipped with her to his "photo" spot.  just the two of them.  i got a nice pic of just the two of them walking with no one nearby.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

AJA55 said:


> Co-pilot the Mark Twain. Walking the decks of the Mark Twain at night. ( non-fantasmic nights)
> 
> .



How do you get to Co-Pilot the Mark Twain Riverboat? Is it going to be totally lame if a 27 year old rocks up to do this? I've been to DL twice; the first time the riverboat was down for refurb, second time my party would not let me on it. My #1 thing to do this trip is get on that damn Riverboat!


----------



## Tiradan

Rainforest_Elf said:


> How do you get to Co-Pilot the Mark Twain Riverboat? Is it going to be totally lame if a 27 year old rocks up to do this? I've been to DL twice; the first time the riverboat was down for refurb, second time my party would not let me on it. My #1 thing to do this trip is get on that damn Riverboat!



I think you can just go up and ask, and I think the CM's are used to 27 year olds that are kids at heart 

Last time I was there it was very early in the morning and there were few people on the boat, so I walked up as high and as forward as I could. After a few seconds the pilot-CM came up to me and asked me if I wanted to pilot the boat. I said yes!

Don't forget to sign the log book! Hopefully they give you the pilot's license as well.


----------



## Rainforest_Elf

Tiradan said:
			
		

> I think you can just go up and ask, and I think the CM's are used to 27 year olds that are kids at heart
> 
> Last time I was there it was very early in the morning and there were few people on the boat, so I walked up as high and as forward as I could. After a few seconds the pilot-CM came up to me and asked me if I wanted to pilot the boat. I said yes!
> 
> Don't forget to sign the log book! Hopefully they give you the pilot's license as well.



 so do I just ask to ride in the wheelhouse before boarding and then make googley eyes at the captain until he/she let's me steer? Lol


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Rainforest_Elf said:


> so do I just ask to ride in the wheelhouse before boarding and then make googley eyes at the captain until he/she let's me steer? Lol



The CM who stands at the turnstile to get into the waiting area is sometimes the captain of the next boat. Ask that person if you can go up to the wheelhouse! Good luck!


----------



## greenkai3000

Loving the thread a lot.  Does it get updated often?  I'll be at the Resort the week after Indy's refurb is done soI will definitely help, and report on whether or not the fun things in the queue work again.


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

Are kids still able to go to the front of the monorail?  Where do you go and who do you ask?

Thanks!


----------



## thecapells

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Are kids still able to go to the front of the monorail?  Where do you go and who do you ask?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, we did this last week.
Just ask the monorail attendant.
They only take 4 people in the nose cone.
You may have to wait for the next monorail but it's worth it.
The pilot even let us take pics in the driver's seat!


----------



## Meech Loves Mickey

thecapells said:


> Yes, we did this last week.
> Just ask the monorail attendant.
> They only take 4 people in the nose cone.
> You may have to wait for the next monorail but it's worth it.
> The pilot even let us take pics in the driver's seat!



Thanks so much!! This is AWESOME!  My boys are going to LOVE this!!!


----------



## mysteriouspnai

Also, if you have more than 4 people you can ask to ride at the back of the monorail. Not as cool as the front, but still something cool


----------



## danlkrim

bump


----------



## disneydreamerbelle

mysteriouspnai said:


> Also, if you have more than 4 people you can ask to ride at the back of the monorail. Not as cool as the front, but still something cool



Really! We are a party of five and one of us has always had to ride separately. This would be just as fun if we can all go together.


----------



## Walleandeva2011

Thanks to everyone. Read every post in prep for our trip in 2 weeks. Really appreciate it.


----------



## wdwnut4life

Have fun on your trip


----------



## Walleandeva2011

wdwnut4life said:


> Have fun on your trip



Thanks soo much, kind of bummed that there's no haunted mansion, but it's still going to rock thanks to you all


----------



## Susiesark

disneydreamerbelle said:


> Really! We are a party of five and one of us has always had to ride separately. This would be just as fun if we can all go together.


Yes, a party of 5 can ride in the back of the Monorail, but I don't think you can ride in the front.


----------



## Eeyore11081

Meech Loves Mickey said:


> Are kids still able to go to the front of the monorail?  Where do you go and who do you ask?
> 
> Thanks!



Adults can go to the front of the monorail too.  As noted previously, just ask the attendant.  First come first served.  Birthday button certainly helps though!


----------



## Walleandeva2011

Eeyore11081 said:


> Adults can go to the front of the monorail too.  As noted previously, just ask the attendant.  First come first served.  Birthday button certainly helps though!



I have read about the b day button, but do they have any anniversary buttons?


----------



## sechelt

Yes, they sure do.


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

They have 9 different buttons you can get. I'll post pictures of them tonight but they are

Birthday
Anniversary
Engagement
Wedding
Honorary Citizen (being discontinued)
Volunteer
Celebration
1st visit 
Graduation


----------



## Disney Dreams

Hollywood Glitter said:


> They have 9 different buttons you can get. I'll post pictures of them tonight but they are
> 
> Birthday
> Anniversary
> Engagement
> Wedding
> Honorary Citizen (being discontinued)
> Volunteer
> Celebration
> 1st visit
> Graduation



The engagement button has been discontinued, the Volunteer button was on given during the "Give a Day Get a Day" promotion a few years ago, and there's a couple that I don't see on your list.  Here are the current buttons at DLR:

Happy Birthday
Happy Anniversary
Just Married
Graduation
I'm Celebrating
Honorary Citizen
1st Visit
Happily Ever After
Family Reunion.

There there are also the buttons that you can get at Cars Land:






Lastly, there are buttons at the various character meals, like Goofy's Kitchen.

HTH,
Dreams


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

Disney Dreams said:


> The engagement button has been discontinued, the Volunteer button was on given during the "Give a Day Get a Day" promotion a few years ago, and there's a couple that I don't see on your list.  Here are the current buttons at DLR:
> 
> Happy Birthday
> Happy Anniversary
> Just Married
> Graduation
> I'm Celebrating
> Honorary Citizen
> 1st Visit
> Happily Ever After
> Family Reunion.
> 
> There there are also the buttons that you can get at Cars Land:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, there are buttons at the various character meals, like Goofy's Kitchen.
> 
> HTH,
> Dreams



Thanks I actually haven't been to cars land yet... LOL I'm going tomorrow. Now I know what I have to search for. 

The engagement button is hard to find but we were able to get it at the gift shop in Disneyland Hotel as well as the Honorary Citizen button. Your right about the volunteer button. I was just listing the buttons you could get from Guest Services or some shops. 

How do you get the Cars Land buttons?


----------



## Disney Dreams

Hollywood Glitter said:
			
		

> ...The engagement button is hard to find but we were able to get it at the gift shop in Disneyland Hotel....


Interesting. The Just Engaged button has reportedly been retired for quite a while. Did you get it recently at DLH?



			
				Hollywood Glitter said:
			
		

> How do you get the Cars Land buttons?


At the various shops in Cars Land, they have them. I earned mine by answering trivia questions. Others have reported just being given them upon asking. 

- Dreams


----------



## BLTisforME

We are headed to Disneyland in the spring.  Great thread with some awesome tips!


----------



## Hollywood Glitter

Disney Dreams said:
			
		

> Interesting. The Just Engaged button has reportedly been retired for quite a while. Did you get it recently at DLH?
> 
> At the various shops in Cars Land, they have them. I earned mine by answering trivia questions. Others have reported just being given them upon asking.
> 
> - Dreams



I got it about 2 weeks ago. It was at Disneyland Hotel in the smaller gift shop.


----------



## KristinRiess

Great tips! Thanks!


----------



## Laurabearz

Labor Day weekend can get here soon enough!! Thanks for all the tips!!

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## AJaquins

Just a tip some of the gift shops in the hotels have items the park is out of. They don't get as much traffic so they might still have that pin you are looking for or anything else. You can have the store call and find out for you.


----------



## dreamprfct

I went back to DCA after about 5 years for the first time two weeks ago--many of you mentioned the flying carpet-I wish I had read this thread before --because I told DS to look up during that part--and he kept looking and  . . .  no flying carpet--so sad


----------



## blackjackdelta

dreamprfct said:


> I went back to DCA after about 5 years for the first time two weeks ago--many of you mentioned the flying carpet-I wish I had read this thread before --because I told DS to look up during that part--and he kept looking and . . . no flying carpet--so sad


 
Unfortunately became a liability, so sorry for your son. Been gone awhile now.

Jack


----------



## Aspoonfullofsugar

Disney Dreams said:


> Interesting. The Just Engaged button has reportedly been retired for quite a while. Did you get it recently at DLH?
> 
> 
> At the various shops in Cars Land, they have them. I earned mine by answering trivia questions. Others have reported just being given them upon asking.
> 
> - Dreams




Just picked up the "Just Engaged" buttons for my daughter and fiancée on Saturday. The DLH had them.


----------



## PoohsFan1

Eeyore11081 said:


> Adults can go to the front of the monorail too.  As noted previously, just ask the attendant.  First come first served.  Birthday button certainly helps though!



This is so awesome to know.  We are DLR newbies going in June (been to WDW a dozen times or more).  Ever since they took away that perk in WDW our family has been really bummed about it (we understand why though), my kids and DH will be so excited to see that we can hopefully ride in the front of the monorail on our trip .

I want to point out that I really love this thread and have been taking notes on the different secrets around DLR.  Some of them I am sharing with my family and some I am keeping to myself and will make it a surprise when we are there .  I am also making sure we all get our 1st Visit buttons when we check in, and I will be making DH wear his all week long .  June cannot get here soon enough!!!!!!


----------



## Brassy5000

Has anyone seen or rode on the Lilly Belle in recent weeks?

B5K


----------



## StarGirl11

Brassy5000 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen or rode on the Lilly Belle in recent weeks?
> 
> B5K



The Main Street Station was undergoing renovation when I was there at the end of January. Since Lily Belle usually departs from there from what I understand I doubt she has been running recently.


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

I was just reading through this post (again, getting excited about our upcoming trip), so I thought I'm bump it and see if anyone has found any awesome NEW secrets lately?


----------



## JollyHoliday23

On my last visit I went to Trader Sams with my mom. We shared drinks and an appetizer at the bar. It was a unique, fun, and at times hilarious experience! I had LOW expectations but they were definitely RAISED by the end!! Quite a few unexpected surprises. Definitely worth stopping in.


----------



## Mast115

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but learned it on a tour and thought it was neat.  They were talking about the care of detail Disney put into the park, and there's a great example outside of POTC.  If you are near the river, facing the entrance of POTC, look down the alley on the right, where Club 33 is.  Since they were going for an old New Orleans port theme, they added tall masts in the background (to give the illusion of ships in the background).  They are up above the buildings, very visible, yet I never noticed them before.  Thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Mountain Fan

Here is a picture of them from the Mark Twain.


----------



## JollyHoliday23

Mountain Fan said:


> Here is a picture of them from the Mark Twain.



Very cool!! I've been to Disneyland SO many times and never noticed that before. Awesome!


----------



## CaliDisneyMama

Mountain Fan said:


> Here is a picture of them from the Mark Twain.



I've never noticed them, either! I will definitely be looking for them this time



JollyHoliday23 said:


> On my last visit I went to Trader Sams with my mom. We shared drinks and an appetizer at the bar. It was a unique, fun, and at times hilarious experience! I had LOW expectations but they were definitely RAISED by the end!! Quite a few unexpected surprises. Definitely worth stopping in.



Sounds fun! If I wasn't going to have a five year old and a (not-ready-to-babysit) 14 year old with us, we'd definitely stop in!


----------



## GrandBob

CaliDisneyMama said:


> Sounds fun! If I wasn't going to have a five year old and a (not-ready-to-babysit) 14 year old with us, we'd definitely stop in!



Children are allowed at the tables (not right at the bar) until 8pm, IIRC.

-Bob


----------



## mrsklamc

Can you still ride in the front of the monorail at DL? I believe that's been discontinued in FL.


----------



## sun8

mrsklamc said:


> Can you still ride in the front of the monorail at DL? I believe that's been discontinued in FL.



Yes, we just did last week on our final exit from Disneyland. It was a nice way to end our vacation. Just wait near the front and ask the attendant.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

mrsklamc said:
			
		

> Can you still ride in the front of the monorail at DL? I believe that's been discontinued in FL.



At DL, yes you can. It was discontinued in Orlando after a fatal human-error monorail collision there.


----------



## FourM's

mrsklamc said:


> Can you still ride in the front of the monorail at DL? I believe that's been discontinued in FL.



We got to ride in the front last week at DL, there wasn't anyone else getting on so the driver asked if we wanted to ride upfront. Never got to do that before, kind of cool!


----------



## MAJPLO

mikedoyleblogger said:


> At DL, yes you can. It was discontinued in Orlando after a fatal human-error monorail collision there.



Well that doesn't make me want to ride in the front.


----------



## Astylla

MAJPLO said:
			
		

> Well that doesn't make me want to ride in the front.



Let's face it anything can happen anywhere but I have no regrets riding up front on our Honeymoon in 2010. It was an awesome experience I'll never forget


----------



## ahsquared

MAJPLO said:


> Well that doesn't make me want to ride in the front.



We just did on Tuesday. They were really strict on a 4 body limit so hubby had to ride in the main train with the baby, but it was a great experience.


----------



## bumbershoot

MAJPLO said:


> Well that doesn't make me want to ride in the front.



What happened at wdw cannot happen at dlr.


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

bumbershoot said:
			
		

> What happened at wdw cannot happen at dlr.



This.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

I didn't read this whole thread, so I bet some of this stuff has already been mentioned, but here are some things we noticed/I found out online...

-At the Indiana Jones ride, apparently you can ask a cast member for a decoder card for the "Marabic" inscriptions throughout the queue area and the actual ride. They used to give these cards to everyone but they stopped because they were getting thrown all over the park or something like that... We haven't confirmed this, but it sounds pretty cool. 
-There are a bunch of animals on Thunder Mountain that we only just noticed the last time we rode it. Possums, skunks, snakes, you don't notice them a lot of the time because you go by so fast. 
-Under the gate to the castle to the main Fantasyland entrance, there's a small gold circle about the size of a penny on the ground. This marks the exact center of the park. 
-And finally, this is just something that applies to any roller coaster, but during the loop on California Screamin, turn your head to the side. It's seriously the coolest thing ever, Paradise Pier just flips around. 

That's all I can think of at the moment. I'm actually making a small journal of some of these stuff so I won't forget any of it when we go again in the spring.


----------



## JoanneAZ

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I didn't read this whole thread, so I bet some of this stuff has already been mentioned, but here are some things we noticed/I found out online...
> 
> -At the Indiana Jones ride, apparently you can ask a cast member for a decoder card for the "Marabic" inscriptions throughout the queue area and the actual ride. They used to give these cards to everyone but they stopped because they were getting thrown all over the park or something like that... We haven't confirmed this, but it sounds pretty cool.
> -There are a bunch of animals on Thunder Mountain that we only just noticed the last time we rode it. Possums, skunks, snakes, you don't notice them a lot of the time because you go by so fast.
> -Under the gate to the castle to the main Fantasyland entrance, there's a small gold circle about the size of a penny on the ground. This marks the exact center of the park.
> -And finally, this is just something that applies to any roller coaster, but during the loop on California Screamin, turn your head to the side. It's seriously the coolest thing ever, Paradise Pier just flips around.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment. I'm actually making a small journal of some of these stuff so I won't forget any of it when we go again in the spring.



Actually, the gold circle at the castle is not the center of the park. That is an urban legend that has unfortunately been picked up by the CM's and Disney fans like us. The circle is a survey marker for the midline of Main Street. This was proven on another Disney fan site with aerial photos from both 1955 and a few years ago.

However, if you look near the entrance of the castle ( I think it's near the entrance by the drawbridge) there is marker for a time capsule.


----------



## aribelle

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> I didn't read this whole thread, so I bet some of this stuff has already been mentioned, but here are some things we noticed/I found out online...
> 
> -At the Indiana Jones ride, apparently you can ask a cast member for a decoder card for the "Marabic" inscriptions throughout the queue area and the actual ride. They used to give these cards to everyone but they stopped because they were getting thrown all over the park or something like that... We haven't confirmed this, but it sounds pretty cool.
> -There are a bunch of animals on Thunder Mountain that we only just noticed the last time we rode it. Possums, skunks, snakes, you don't notice them a lot of the time because you go by so fast.
> -Under the gate to the castle to the main Fantasyland entrance, there's a small gold circle about the size of a penny on the ground. This marks the exact center of the park.
> -And finally, this is just something that applies to any roller coaster, but during the loop on California Screamin, turn your head to the side. It's seriously the coolest thing ever, Paradise Pier just flips around.
> 
> That's all I can think of at the moment. I'm actually making a small journal of some of these stuff so I won't forget any of it when we go again in the spring.



Correct, they no longer give out the decoder for Indiana.....but do a google search and you can find it, download to your phone or print out and bring with you.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

JoanneAZ said:


> Actually, the gold circle at the castle is not the center of the park. That is an urban legend that has unfortunately been picked up by the CM's and Disney fans like us. The circle is a survey marker for the midline of Main Street. This was proven on another Disney fan site with aerial photos from both 1955 and a few years ago.
> 
> However, if you look near the entrance of the castle ( I think it's near the entrance by the drawbridge) there is marker for a time capsule.



Oh, I did not know that! I learned it from a documentary about Disneyland I watched on Netflix... guess I can't trust those things anymore. But good to know.


----------



## JoanneAZ

ColdNeverBotheredMe said:


> Oh, I did not know that! I learned it from a documentary about Disneyland I watched on Netflix... guess I can't trust those things anymore. But good to know.



It's hard to know what sources to trust especially because the Disney company and its employees have a history of embellishing and creating "facts". Let's face it, Disney loves a good story!


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

JoanneAZ said:


> It's hard to know what sources to trust especially because the Disney company and its employees have a history of embellishing and creating "facts". Let's face it, Disney loves a good story!



Very true! It's all about the imagination! I love reading stories behind rides and stuff, even if some of them aren't verifiable truth...


----------



## birdmom

When Fantasyland was remodeled in the 80's a it was not up to code and an exit sign needed to be added to the the doorway out of Village Haus Restaurant but the way the beams were placed the sign could not be placed in the center of the doorway, so the sign was placed off-center, with a painting of Figaro the cat dragging the Exit sign towards center. When Disneyland Paris opened there equivalent restaurant "Au Chalet de la Marionnette" the exit sign was placed dead center with Figaro giving a thumbs-up to show they got it right this time


----------



## Karin1984

As I didnt have anything to do at work yesterday, besides read Disboards, I have made a list of a lot of secrets in here. As the thread started in 2005, can anyone see if there are things that do not exist/work anymore? 

There must be more, specially from DCA, an area as huge as Carsland must have dozens of secret things to spot. 

- Main Street  Can you still hear a piano lesson / tourist waking up / dental appointment in the alleys? 
- Main Street  Does it still smell of vanilla through the grates (and of peppermint during the holiday season?)
- Mad Hatter shop  Does the Chesire Cat still appear in the glass behind the counter? 
- Popcorn machines  The little men turning the wheels, still all different per cart? 
- Fantasyland  Is there still the stake that marks the center of the park?
- Snow White  Can you still hear the queen/hag laugh when you touch the apple? 
- Snow Whites well  Can you still hear her sing? 
- Alice in Wonderland restrooms  Still special theming? 
- Jungle Cruise  Do we still need to look for a parrot (in waiting line?)? 
- Indiana Jones  Are there still Do not touch  or Pull warning signs we have to ignore? 
- Indiana Jones  Is there a skeleton wearing mouse ears near the beginning of the ride? Same for a very well hidden skeleton in the queue area, near the drinking fountain idol? 
- Indiana Jones  Still bats in the cave next to the warning signs of bats.?
- Indiana Jones  Is there near the exit still a pay phone where you can play several messages from the operator?
- Fantasmic!  Can you have a backstage view if you watch Fantasmic! from the Hungry Bear Restaurant Terrace? 
- Winnie the Pooh  Are the mounted animals from Country Bear Jamboree still there?
- Frontierland Station  Does the telegraph "sends" Walt's dedication speech in land line code. 
- Matterhorn  Is there still the cast of the Abominable Snowman's foot outside of Matterhorn?
- PotC  Can you still see the head of Goofy in the rock formations? (After the drops as you pass the skeletons on the beach wait till you almost hit the curve to the steering skeleton, and turn around, the rock formation that supports the standing skeleton with the seagull hat)
- Innoventions  The voice of Tom Morrow, still Nathan Lane? 
- Toontown  Should we still try to open the door by the Electric company?
- Toontown  Can we still find Walts window in Toontown? 
- Mickey's House- Can you still see Mickeys passport with stamps from everywhere a Disneyland is located? 
- Monsters Inc  Does it still smell of sushi in the room where you go by the sushi place?


----------



## Imdboss

Karin1984 said:


> - Main Street  Can you still hear a piano lesson / tourist waking up / dental appointment in the alleys?



Yesterday we were there for appx 15 min and heard the dental appt only.




Karin1984 said:


> - Indiana Jones  Are there still Do not touch  or Pull warning signs we have to ignore?



Went on this ride yesterday, touched and pulled but nothing seemed to happen as before (although I couldn't remember what was suppose to happen lol).


----------



## GatorChris

Love the secret that if you look at the goat on Big Thunder, the turn really seems a lot faster.


----------



## Eclectic Goddess

Karin1984 said:


> - Monsters Inc  Does it still smell of sushi in the room where you go by the sushi place?



It still smells of ginger, yes.  No fish smell.


----------



## ColdNeverBotheredMe

Karin1984 said:


> - Indiana Jones  Are there still Do not touch  or Pull warning signs we have to ignore?



Yep! There's a pole in the spike room that says do not touch but if you shake it, the room shakes like the spikes are about to fall, and there's a rope you're not supposed to pull. if you pull it you can hear the voice of an excavator yelling (he yells like six different things depending) and then a crash.
These don't work all the time, because they always have to reset after someone does them. I've never had the pole work before (but I know it's still there at least), but I've had the rope one work multiple times. 
One time my aunt got mad at me for pulling the rope because she thought the sign was real...


----------



## Aladora

Karin1984 said:


> As I didnt have anything to do at work yesterday, besides read Disboards, I have made a list of a lot of secrets in here. As the thread started in 2005, can anyone see if there are things that do not exist/work anymore?
> 
> There must be more, specially from DCA, an area as huge as Carsland must have dozens of secret things to spot.
> 
> - Main Street  Can you still hear a piano lesson / tourist waking up / dental appointment in the alleys? - yes
> - Main Street  Does it still smell of vanilla through the grates (and of peppermint during the holiday season?) - yes
> - Mad Hatter shop  Does the Chesire Cat still appear in the glass behind the counter?  - yes
> - Popcorn machines  The little men turning the wheels, still all different per cart? - yes
> - Fantasyland  Is there still the stake that marks the center of the park? - no, the gold marker is there but it never marked the center of the park.
> - Indiana Jones  Are there still Do not touch  or Pull warning signs we have to ignore? - yes but these have a reset period so you have to be lucky with the timing, also it is usually loud so the sound effects can be hard to hear.
> - Frontierland Station  Does the telegraph "sends" Walt's dedication speech in land line code. - yes, the first line iirc.
> - Matterhorn  Is there still the cast of the Abominable Snowman's foot outside of Matterhorn? - yes
> - Toontown  Should we still try to open the door by the Electric company? - yes
> - Monsters Inc  Does it still smell of sushi in the room where you go by the sushi place? - ginger, actually



I've commented on the ones I know the answers to!


----------



## joyfulDisneytears

Karin1984 said:


> As I didn’t have anything to do at work yesterday, besides read Disboards, I have made a list of a lot of secrets in here. As the thread started in 2005, can anyone see if there are things that do not exist/work anymore?
> 
> There must be more, specially from DCA, an area as huge as Carsland must have dozens of secret things to spot.
> 
> 
> - Snow White – Can you still hear the queen/hag laugh when you touch the apple?
> 
> *Yes.  There are multiple laughs so if you get caught in line next to it you can have fun hearing them all!*
> 
> - Snow White’s well – Can you still hear her sing?
> 
> *Yes.*
> 
> - Indiana Jones – Are there still “Do not touch”  or “Pull” warning signs we have to ignore?
> 
> *Yes.  The "do not pull" rope definitely is working.  The ceiling dropping/spikes effect is not one that I've seen, though I know at one point it did work.  There is still a "bamboo" support pole that you can move in one queue room.*
> 
> - Frontierland Station – Does the telegraph "sends" Walt's dedication speech in land line code.
> 
> *Yep!*



Responded to the ones I witnessed just last weekend!


----------

